# 03/21 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Is Styles Fired or Heading to Mania?



## Master Bate

The Usos need to beat AA, and AA with the rematch clause for WM it makes sense.


----------



## Donnie

AJ GOAT SYLES is going make another episode of the A show must see


----------



## Ace

AJ-Shane getting top billing for another show.

Last weeks was solely built around them and the weeks before that were essentially leading to the match.

It feels like the top match of SD, even as an AJ fan, I don't think that's right.

The title match should get top billing, otherwise what's the point?


----------



## Mox Girl

I hope Dean vs Corbin is confirmed this week, finally. It'll be about bloody time.

At least Dean will be on the show this week :lol


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl said:


> I hope Dean vs Corbin is confirmed this week, finally. It'll be about bloody time.
> 
> At least Dean will be on the show this week :lol


JBL "We are getting word from the hospital that Dean Ambrose will be here NEXT WEEK to address the Corbin situation" :lol


----------



## Moho Hwoarang

One Winged Angel said:


> AJ-Shane getting top billing for another show.
> 
> Last weeks was solely built around them and the weeks before that were essentially leading to the match.
> 
> It feels like the top match of SD, even as an AJ fan, I don't think that's right.
> 
> The title match should get top billing, otherwise what's the point?


They are treating the story like this for 2 reasons(Kayfabe Wise):
1-To make Shane match is a big deal.
2-This match will effect all Smackdown AJ is treated as the face of Smackdown so him being in this condition is no good for Smackdown specially that I heard they will add a stipulation about AJ moving to RAW.


----------



## Dibil13

Loser leaves Smackdown match and Shane goes over


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

I imagine AJ will be told he has to win to get his job back or something?


----------



## ellthom

that image of Ambrose being locked down by a forklift is so funny in the most goofiest way :lmao


----------



## Alright_Mate

Styles vs Shane needs a stipulation added to it for me to get excited.
Wyatt vs Orton & Corbin vs Ambrose are the only matches I'm looking forward to atm.
The rest has been unwatchable for the past two weeks.


----------



## DoubtGin

The women's feuds really get unbearable when they force every women in the roster into it. And the tag team division is complete shit; they will most likely not even get on the WM card but the booking/roster does not justify it anyways.

AJ/Shane, Randy/Bray and Corbin/Ambrose are hopefully progressing nicely.


----------



## TD Stinger

Just a heads up @cj. You have 7/21 in the title as opposed to 3/21.

Anyways, as much as I didn't want a lot of these feuds, I've appreciate what they've done with AJ/Shane, Ambrose/Corbin, and Cena & Nikki/Miz & Maryse. And I've mostly loved the Wyatt/Orton feud.

The problem is that the women's division has lost almost structure because they need to get everyone on the card and they've barely given a shit about the tag division. As far as those 2 division goes, I'm basically waiting until after Mania for those to hopefully improve.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## bmack086

TD Stinger said:


> Just a heads up @cj. You have 7/21 in the title as opposed to 3/21.
> 
> Anyways, as much as I didn't want a lot of these feuds, I've appreciate what they've done with AJ/Shane, Ambrose/Corbin, and Cena & Nikki/Miz & Maryse. And I've mostly loved the Wyatt/Orton feud.
> 
> The problem is that the women's division has lost almost structure because they need to get everyone on the card and they've barely given a shit about the tag division. As far as those 2 division goes, I'm basically waiting until after Mania for those to hopefully improve.


Yeah, SD's portion of WM really seems like a B ppv. Two of their most important guys are in throwaway matches (AJ and Cena). But, they have built the matches up pretty well. Not expecting great matches from any of them, though.


----------



## Stellar

The thing that gets me the most about SDL is the tag team title match 2 weeks away from WrestleMania. I guess that Usos winning tonight makes the most sense if they are going to carry this over to WM. As much as I have looked forward to Usos vs. AA again, they have lacked with it. They are waiting till the last minute to confirm most of the WM card it seems.

Will be watching tonight. They have been doing good about trying to make Corbin seem like a threat to Ambrose. Hopefully its still that way tonight.


----------



## Uptown King

Obviously AJ is headed to WM. If he is going to RAW a loser leaves SDL match makes sense but would suck for AJ to lose to Shane at WM as its not needed at all. Maybe they can do another stipulation if him leaving for RAW isn't true like Shane decides not to fire him and instead keep him on the show and they can do a if AJ wins he gets his one on one title shot he never gotten but if not he doesn't. Or they can do the if he wins he gets his job with SDL back. Either way Styles should go over Shane at WM, Shane doesn't need the win and shouldn't beat Styles.


----------



## redban

Uptown King said:


> Obviously AJ is headed to WM. If he is going to RAW a loser leaves SDL match makes sense but would suck for AJ to lose to Shane at WM *as its not needed at all*. Maybe they can do another stipulation if him leaving for RAW isn't true like Shane decides not to fire him and instead keep him on the show and they can do a if AJ wins he gets his one on one title shot he never gotten but if not he doesn't. Or they can do the if he wins he gets his job with SDL back. Either way Styles should go over Shane at WM, *Shane doesn't need the win *and shouldn't beat Styles.


Addressing the bolded:

Shane actually does need a win; when was the last time he won anything? 

Styles is 40 years old. He's not the future. In 2-4 years, he will be gone, a distant memory for all of us. 

Shane, on the other hand, will be around for decades because of his last name, and he's a bigger star than AJ Styles is. A strong Shane O' Mac can , therefore, be useful in WWE's quest to create new stars. A young heel in 2019, for example, could gain a lot by beating a *strong *Shane O' Mac.


----------



## genghis hank

redban said:


> Uptown King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously AJ is headed to WM. If he is going to RAW a loser leaves SDL match makes sense but would suck for AJ to lose to Shane at WM *as its not needed at all*. Maybe they can do another stipulation if him leaving for RAW isn't true like Shane decides not to fire him and instead keep him on the show and they can do a if AJ wins he gets his one on one title shot he never gotten but if not he doesn't. Or they can do the if he wins he gets his job with SDL back. Either way Styles should go over Shane at WM, *Shane doesn't need the win *and shouldn't beat Styles.
> 
> 
> 
> Addressing the bolded:
> 
> Shane actually does need a win; when was the last time he won anything?
> 
> Styles is 40 years old. He's not the future. In 2-4 years, he will be gone, a distant memory for all of us.
> 
> Shane, on the other hand, will be around for decades because of his last name, and he's a bigger star than AJ Styles is. A strong Shane O' Mac can , therefore, be useful in WWE's quest to create new stars. A young heel in 2019, for example, could gain a lot by beating a *strong *Shane O' Mac.
Click to expand...

I'm not one to get hung up on wins and losses usually, but Styles losing to Shane would make him look like a complete punk.


----------



## Mango13

Looking forward to seeing what they do to further the AJ/Shane story line. I will be honest I wasn't at all interested in seeing this match or having it happen but the beat down last week peaked my interest.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Is Shane McMahon going to rehire AJ Styles so that he'll challenge him to a match at Wrestlemania?
- Will Bray Wyatt finally snap and unleash his revenge on Randy Orton for burning down his Compound?
- How will Dean Ambrose respond to Baron Corbin after being sent to the hospital due to his injury 2 weeks ago?
- Will the Miz and Maryse reveal more embarrassing flaws about John Cena and Nikki Bella?
- Is Mickie James going to continue her momentum after defeating the women's champion last week?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

/Ambriose Corbin/ Shane AJ/ Bray Orton/ :mark: :mark: :mark:

On the other hand, sick of the Nikki/Cena shit already.Ugh.


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

You know what would be cool? If they have ROMAN REIGNS invade Smackdown tonight, have him say the entire WWE is his yard and he and he go where he wants, mirroring what Taker said few months back.


----------



## Simply Flawless

> - Will Bray Wyatt finally snap and unleash his revenge on Randy Orton for burning down his Compound?


Bray terrorising Randy's parents :vince$


----------



## Ace

redban said:


> Addressing the bolded:
> 
> Shane actually does need a win; when was the last time he won anything?
> 
> Styles is 40 years old. He's not the future. In 2-4 years, he will be gone, a distant memory for all of us.
> 
> Shane, on the other hand, will be around for decades because of his last name, and he's a bigger star than AJ Styles is. A strong Shane O' Mac can , therefore, be useful in WWE's quest to create new stars. A young heel in 2019, for example, could gain a lot by beating a *strong *Shane O' Mac.


 What on earth are you on? Shane has wrestled 2 matches in the last decade, who gives a fuck what his W/L record is when he isn't a wrestler and shouldn't even have a WM match. AJ is around for 2 more years and in that time will have 200+ or more matches than Shane.



Rated Phenomenal said:


> You know what would be cool? If they have ROMAN REIGNS invade Smackdown tonight, have him say the entire WWE is his yard and he and he go where he wants, mirroring what Taker said few months back.


 SD is the Big Dawg's home :reigns2


----------



## Brock

Shane needs a W/L record

:bosque

I'm sorry, but he shouldn't really be in a featured match this year. Last year, he was bought in last minute and it was a nostalgia buzz, but he's not a wrestler and it's only because he's Vince's son that he's on the card again. Shane isn't in a position to 'put anyone over' in a wrestling match lol.

I'm sure he and AJ will try their best to make the match memorable though at least and because of AJ, I still have some intrigue over it.


----------



## Honey Bucket

This is definitely the do-or-die episode in terms of building the Bray/Orton match. If they resort to more talking and no action then the writers are fucking morons.

Hopefully Shane won't take up the majority of the show like he did last week...lol and yeah, nobody gives a fuck about Shane's W/L record.


----------



## VitoCorleoneX

I think Finn Balor will return here. Shane chooses a guy from the roster to fight Styles. Balor vs Styles at Mania with the stipulation that if Styles loses he gets fired.
Perfect way to bring back Balor who represents Shane. He defeats Styles so Styles can get fired and go to Raw. Angle the new GM of Raw signs him the next night.
Balor is in shock and the feud between Balor vs Styles can "really" start & continue. 
+ we would finally have our interpromotional match at Mania.
Nakamura vs Styles should be saved for next year it doesnt make sense right now to bring him up.

Thats my "theory".


----------



## Mango13

I totally forgot this SDL was at Mohegan Sun, was gonna buy tickets and go but the drive out there sucks ass lol


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I think Finn Balor will return here. Shane chooses a guy from the roster to fight Styles. Balor vs Styles at Mania with the stipulation that if Styles loses he gets fired.
> Perfect way to bring back Balor who represents Shane. He defeats Styles so Styles can get fired and go to Raw. Angle the new GM of Raw signs him the next night.
> Balor is in shock and the feud between Balor vs Styles can "really" start & continue.
> + we would finally have our interpromotional match at Mania.
> Nakamura vs Styles should be saved for next year it doesnt make sense right now to bring him up.
> 
> Thats my "theory".


Finn is a RAW superstar (at least until a new draft), no chance of him being on SDL, yet alone to fight AJ in place of Shane.

we are getting Shane v AJ im afraid, it's a waste of AJ's talent, but I guess it's better than him not being at Mania at all.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

Kind of interested to see what happens next with Shane/AJ, not expecting too great a show though.


----------



## NotGuilty

can't wait to see Shane squash AJ at Mania


----------



## Mango13

Time for the A show :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

DammitC said:


> - Is Shane McMahon going to rehire AJ Styles so that he'll challenge him to a match at Wrestlemania?
> - Will Bray Wyatt finally snap and unleash his revenge on Randy Orton for burning down his Compound?
> - How will Dean Ambrose respond to Baron Corbin after being sent to the hospital due to his injury 2 weeks ago?
> - Will the Miz and Maryse reveal more embarrassing flaws about John Cena and Nikki Bella?
> - Is Mickie James going to continue her momentum after defeating the women's champion last week?
> 
> Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned







Anyways, pretty much counting on the top 4 angles to carry the show right now. As for the Women's or Tag Team scene, not hoping for much there until after Mania.


----------



## wwe9391

Time to start getting ready for Smackdown:



















:coke

:focus


----------



## AngryConsumer

Very interested in the direction with which they'll take AJ/Shane this week as opposed to the go-home show next Tuesday. 

While the championship match between Wyatt/Orton should take top billing, WWE has created the Styles/Shane dynamic as the feature match from SDL in just a few short weeks.


----------



## CesaroSwing

wwe9391 said:


> Time to start getting ready for Smackdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :coke
> 
> :focus


 @A-C-P your gimmick has been infringed.


----------



## Mainboy

wwe9391 said:


> Time to start getting ready for Smackdown:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :coke
> 
> :focus


----------



## Lok

SmackDown!


----------



## 3ku1

Time for the A show. SD always delivers.


----------



## TD Stinger

Here's a challenge: Take a shot every time you hear the term "Ultimate Thrill Ride."


----------



## Mango13

This video package they trying to give everyone a seizure? lol


----------



## wwe9391

camera shot from inside the car :ha


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Here we go time for the A Show :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

AngryConsumer said:


> Very interested in the direction with which they'll take AJ/Shane this week as opposed to the go-home show next Tuesday.
> 
> While the championship match between Wyatt/Orton should take top billing, WWE has created the Styles/Shane dynamic as the feature match from SDL in just a few short weeks.


AJ/Shane might get the top billing as SDL's match for WM.


----------



## TD Stinger

“His name is Finlay, and he loves to break up fights.”


----------



## Therapy

Sun visor.. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

If this AJ/Shane feud leads to AJ going to RAW in exchange for Roman... not sure how I feel about it yet..


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Bryan and AJ backstage. Sigh, if only Bryan was not forced to retire. THIS would be your Mania main event


----------



## Dextro

lol Daniel bringing up the timing issues


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Damn Shane is always late for work these days


----------



## Mordecay

Please SD don't suck like last week


----------



## Uptown King

Incoming Styles promo, this should be good.


----------



## Mainboy

No Mauro again


----------



## Trophies

Did AJ rummage through a Wrestlemania gift basket for that visor? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Is that Gronk?! 

The guy the Patriots never need to win playoff games and Superbowls?!

I thiiiink that's him.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, something is going on with Mauro. Hope everything is alright with him.


----------



## Mra22

Mordecay said:


> Please SD don't suck like last week


SD didn't suck last week?


----------



## I am the Storm

Hush, DB. You're talking to the best active wrestler today. Recognize greatness and fuck off.

EDIT: "Phenomenal" hits the PA system. The P1 is entering the arena. Hush and enjoy.

:bow


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## In Punk We Trust

RIP Mauro then I guess out 'sick'


----------



## Therapy

AJ's acting still getting better and better.. His little asshole mannerisms make me fucking laugh.. He's heel as fuck but not stooping to The Miz style antics to get heat


----------



## wwe9391

AJ has gotten bigger. His arms are larger.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

im pissed otunga's back


----------



## Uptown King

Bryan Jericho said:


> Bryan and AJ backstage. Sigh, if only Bryan was not forced to retire. THIS would be your Mania main event


How awesome that would of been.


----------



## DoubtGin

Is Mauro gone?


----------



## I drink and I know things

VitoCorleoneX said:


> I think Finn Balor will return here. Shane chooses a guy from the roster to fight Styles. Balor vs Styles at Mania with the stipulation that if Styles loses he gets fired.
> Perfect way to bring back Balor who represents Shane. He defeats Styles so Styles can get fired and go to Raw. Angle the new GM of Raw signs him the next night.
> Balor is in shock and the feud between Balor vs Styles can "really" start & continue.
> + we would finally have our interpromotional match at Mania.
> Nakamura vs Styles should be saved for next year it doesnt make sense right now to bring him up.
> 
> Thats my "theory".


If they did this, it would be smart and I would be interested in the match. WWE does not seem interested and making matches that interest me for this Wrestlemania, so I'm confident they'll stick with Shane.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

lol @ the pop that AJ got.

Sometimes the fans just know who the best in the world is.


----------



## Jay Valero

AJ is just so goddamn good.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

That intro/buildup vignette was great. The only way this is a bad idea is if AJ loses at Mania. 

Would of been awesome if he was champ for a while, but say what you want, he gets the most air time out of any superstar besides Roman reigns. WWE is treatign AJ right.


----------



## TD Stinger

Game of Thrones said:


> Hush, DB. You're talking to the best active wrestler today. Recognize greatness and fuck off.
> 
> EDIT: "Phenomenal" hits the PA system. The P1 is entering the arena. His and enjoy.
> 
> .:bow


Hey now, greatness can argue with greatness in my eyes, lol.


----------



## Mordecay

No Mauro again :hmm

This is interesting


----------



## DammitChrist

That pop AJ Styles just got! i can only imagine the pop he'll get in less than 2 weeks at Orlando :banderas


----------



## Uptown King

I drink and I know things said:


> If they did this, it would be smart and I would be interested in the match. WWE does not seem interested and making matches that interest me for this Wrestlemania, so I'm confident they'll stick with Shane.


If Shane chooses anyone to fight for him it should be Kurt Angle.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ is a captivating promo orator.


----------



## StylesP1

Its crazy just how much better Styles is than anyone else on the WWE roster.


----------



## Uptown King

DammitC said:


> That pop AJ Styles just got! i can only imagine the pop he'll get in less than 2 weeks at Orlando :banderas


He will be the clear face in his hometown state.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ vs Shane is official. Now everyone can shut up about different alternatives to AJs WM match.


----------



## Phaedra

OMG It's not going to be Shane. shane never said who, and AJ said he accepts the challenge, out there chatting about his opponent.

going to meet shane in the parking lot ... nope. shinsuke. please be shinsuke.


----------



## ElTerrible

Crowd booing at the idea of the match. Styles LOL. He knows what´s up. Fans like him and hate the match.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AJ spitting that truth! Recognize.


----------



## Mra22

AJ's visor :lol


----------



## Uptown King

Styles making a good reason for wanting to fight Shane with all his accomplishments at WM, cause he gets to fight on the biggest stage.


----------



## TD Stinger

It’s amazing how much better AJ is now the mic than he was back in his TNA days, IMO.

I don’t consider him great but he sounds so much more natural.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Mad idea anyone think Sami could face AJ at Mania?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> That intro/buildup vignette was great. The only way this is a bad idea is if AJ loses at Mania.
> 
> Would of been awesome if he was champ for a while, but say what you want, he gets the most air time out of any superstar besides Roman reigns. WWE is treatign AJ right.


Anyone that thinks AJ Styles isn't treated well is just plain wrong. The guy has one of the very best positions in the company.


----------



## Mra22

AJ is the best :mark


----------



## Ace

AJ beating down Shane's ass in the parking lot again :sodone


----------



## Uptown King

Hopefully we get a good brawl between AJ and Shane in the parking lot.


----------



## the_hound

nikki belly

OH FUCK OFF WITH REMATCHES


----------



## I am the Storm

The P1 dropping the truth bombs.
kada


----------



## Mango13

Usos and AA next, at least they are being featured on the show finally lol


----------



## Mox Girl

I groaned when I saw Total Bellas on there, but then they said it'll show the real John & Nikki, so hopefully this is put together by Miz & Maryse and might be ok :lol


----------



## Mra22

Mango13 said:


> Usos and AA next, at least they are being featured on the show finally lol


They were on last week lol


----------



## Ace

AJ looks much better in darker colors.

Needs to get rid of that fugly colored baby blue shirt.


----------



## Uptown King

I'm sure that segment with Cena and Nikki will be good due to the Miz. Wonder what episode they will dig up to ''expose'' Cena and Nikki.


----------



## Therapy

TD Stinger said:


> It’s amazing how much better AJ is now the mic than he was back in his TNA days, IMO.
> 
> I don’t consider him great but he sounds so much more natural.


Not just TNA but his start in WWE.. This dude just never stops working to improve, not just in ring but his on camera skills. He is one of the most well rounded total packages WWE has


----------



## Mango13

Uptown King said:


> Hopefully we get a good brawl between AJ and Shane in the parking lot.


They are at Mohegan Sun if we do get another brawl it would be amazing if it spilt out onto the casino floor haha the doors to the arena lead right out to the casino


----------



## Uptown King

the_hound said:


> nikki belly
> 
> *OH FUCK OFF WITH REMATCHES*




A potential good match up to follow up from a good promo done by Styles is not bad.


----------



## Ace

Is it me or was the crowd were confused in what they wanted to chant for AJ before he got on the mic.

Mix of AJ Styles and something else.


----------



## Mainboy

Phaedra said:


> OMG It's not going to be Shane. shane never said who, and AJ said he accepts the challenge, out there chatting about his opponent.
> 
> going to meet shane in the parking lot ... nope. shinsuke. please be shinsuke.


AJ v Angle :mark

AJ v Nakamura :mark

AJ v Balor :mark


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Good Theme music. Amazing worker. Above Average on Mic. International Veteran. Tanned and built.

I would stalk him if he wasn't a southern christian with a ugly haircut. But he is so i'd just enjoy from home on tv.


----------



## StylesP1

With Styles saying what he did..."Who is my opponent, YOU Shane McMahon?" makes me think Shane actually does get someone else to face him. Not sure why, just a weird thing for AJ to say if it actually is Shane. I would think they would let Shane lay down the challenge instead of AJ assuming on the mic.


----------



## ElTerrible

It would be truly awesome, if AJ waited for Shane, the big limo arrives, AJ opens the door and just stumbles backward in shock and out comes the demon (or Nakamura). Ah fuck we can never have anything good in WWE.


----------



## Phaedra

Uptown King said:


> I'm sure that segment with Cena and Nikki will be good due to the Miz. Wonder what episode they will dig up to ''expose'' Cena and Nikki.


i hope it's the one where cena wanted to put bryan's dog down lol. also it's the only thing i know about from that show because i read a review lol.


----------



## Ace

I hope this beat down is longer and they brawl outside the arena.

AJ-Shane is the top feud of SD it seems.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

StylesP1 said:


> With Styles saying what he did..."Who is my opponent, YOU Shane McMahon?" makes me think Shane actually does get someone else to face him. Not sure why, just a weird thing for AJ to say if it actually is Shane. I would think they would let Shane lay down the challenge instead of AJ assuming on the mic.


Hideo Itami!!!!


----------



## Mango13

LOL wtf is this Miz/Maryse commercial


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> Not just TNA but his start in WWE.. This dude just never stops working to improve, not just in ring but his on camera skills. He is one of the most well rounded total packages WWE has


The heel turn upped his game. Got to show off a more cocky, entertaining side to himself and (shocker) it got him even more over.

You know, this could with a certain someone else to on Raw. Just saying.


----------



## Uptown King

Mango13 said:


> They are at Mohegan Sun if we do get another brawl it would be amazing if it spilt out onto the casino floor haha the doors to the arena lead right out to the casino


Yeah people in the casino who would obviously be pawns seeing the action and reacting would be great.


----------



## Mox Girl

That Miz & Maryse Snickers ad :lmao That was legit funny!


----------



## StylesP1

ElTerrible said:


> It would be truly awesome, if AJ waited for Shane, the big limo arrives, AJ opens the door and just stumbles backward in shock and out comes the demon (or Nakamura). Ah fuck we can never have anything good in WWE.


I'm still not sure that Vince would allow Styles/Nakamura to tear the house down at Wrestlemania. The match would dwarf literally everything else on the card, as the fans would use 100% of their energy on the match.


----------



## Mra22

That snickers commercial, what the heck?


----------



## Ace

These snickers ads are better than anything on Raw :lmao

SD feels more natural, for example Bryan on the ph to Shane with Corbin casually walking in.


----------



## Mainboy

the_hound said:


> a camera in the in the back of the car pointing to the window that breaks, i still can't believe how fucking stupid it was to even have the replay from that angle.


:ha


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Corbin v Orton :mark:


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Corbin is a bore man, he can't go over Ambrose at WM.


----------



## Mox Girl

Please, please let Dean gate crash Corbin's match or at least show up at the end!!


----------



## the_hound

champions come out first, god this company


----------



## Uptown King

One Winged Angel said:


> *I hope this beat down is longer and they brawl outside the arena.
> 
> *AJ-Shane is the top feud of SD it seems.


That is a must. I want 10 good minutes of this brawl too, let it close out the show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Orton vs. Corbin? Intriguing. I like it.

Oh and I got to say, between the Bayley, Sheamus, and now Miz commercials, I’m digging these Snickers/WWE ads, lol.


----------



## Mra22

Gronk!!!


----------



## Trophies

Gronk ready to throw some haymakers.


----------



## Mordecay

Baron's facial expressions are really bad


----------



## SureUmm

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> Good Theme music. Amazing worker. Above Average on Mic. International Veteran. Tanned and built.
> 
> I would stalk him if he wasn't a southern christian with a ugly haircut. But he is so i'd just enjoy from home on tv.


The grace of God has protected him well.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Baron is really bad


Fixed it for you bro.


----------



## Uptown King

Rob Gronkowski needs to be a guest host sometime on RAW, he would be very entertaining if used correctly. Or he could just be a special guest on a SDL episode in the future. I would even g as far as have him wrestle on one of the big ppvs like a WM or SS.


----------



## Mra22

USOS better win


----------



## AngryConsumer

*DAY*

*ONE*

*ISH*


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Otunga sounded less black then ever


----------



## I drink and I know things

Uptown King said:


> If Shane chooses anyone to fight for him it should be Kurt Angle.


I just want the best in ring wrestler in the company facing another actual...you know...wrestler.


----------



## Therapy

The fuck? Tight fitting sweat shirts and pants with corny ass white high tops?? 

That's not heelish, they look like corny white boys pretending to be old school black hip hop stars from the late 80's


----------



## I am the Storm

Gronk, TE of my beloved Patriots. Get healthy, dude. You have GoaT TE potential, but you need to get back onto the field and solidify that shit.

TB12x5=GoaT.


----------



## Brandough

I haven't watched Smackdown in forever, since when were the USOS heels?


----------



## SureUmm

Wozers how awkward was Otunga trying to sound black?


----------



## Phaedra

I drink and I know things said:


> I just want the best in ring wrestler in the company facing another actual...you know...wrestler.


as much as I would mark out for angle, i agree.


----------



## Jay Valero

Steiner knockoffs vs mall ninjas. Yippee.


----------



## Uptown King

*


TD Stinger said:



Orton vs. Corbin? Intriguing. I like it.

Click to expand...

*


TD Stinger said:


> Oh and I got to say, between the Bayley, Sheamus, and now Miz commercials, I’m digging these Snickers/WWE ads, lol.


Would of been better had they held that one on one off until a ppv but should be a solid match tonight. Baron could of been Orton's next feud.


----------



## ElTerrible

Uptown King said:


> Rob Gronkowski needs to be a guest host sometime on RAW, he would be very entertaining if used correctly. Or he could just be a special guest on a SDL episode in the future. I would even g as far as have him wrestle on one of the big ppvs like a WM or SS.


Gronk is gonna be the Shaq cheap celeb manager replacement. He´ll be in Mojo´s corner at Mania, when he faces Ziggler.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Brandough said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in forever, since when were the USOS heels?


Since Last Fall.


----------



## sbuch

Nice shout out by jbl


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Brandough said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in forever, since when were the USOS heels?


Just know they're fire since turning fam


----------



## the_hound

shit news about jim ross wife


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AngryConsumer said:


> *DAY*
> 
> *ONE*
> 
> *ISH*


Yeah, I smirked.


----------



## Mox Girl

I can't believe I'll be sitting front row at the SDLive after Mania :woo It's exciting haha.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ is facing Shane. There will be no one representing shane.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Wouldn't mind Usos winning and then Alpha winning the belts back on the Mania pre-show (best case scenario for the Smackdown tag division imo)


----------



## Phaedra

the_hound said:


> shit news about jim ross wife


did she die or is she still in hospital? poor woman, poor ole JR, was always my fave growing up.


----------



## Headliner

Brandough said:


> I haven't watched Smackdown in forever, since when were the USOS heels?


They've been heels for 7 months now.


----------



## SAMCRO

Jesus fucking christ bring up a tag team from NXT to SDL already, if i have to see these two teams wrestle one more time i swear man. Just give this brand at least one more credible fucking team already, christ, i'm so tired of this division being American Alpha and the jobbers.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Orton vs Corbin?:hutz


----------



## Uptown King

Therapy said:


> The fuck? Tight fitting sweat shirts and pants with corny ass white high tops??
> 
> That's not heelish, they look like corny white boys pretending to be old school black hip hop stars from the late 80's


Their attire is fine, Usos been styling since they turned heel. They have good shoe game and like I said their attire in general is solid. And they do not dress like hip hop starrs from the 80s as they wouldn't wear tight clothing at all plus they look and act like heels.


----------



## Mango13

You know they shouldn't of split the tag division in 2 there just isn't enough depth, if they wanted to do the brand split they should of just made it so the tag champs could be on both shows.


----------



## TD Stinger

Uptown King said:


> *
> 
> Would of been better had they held that one on one off until a ppv but should be a solid match tonight. Baron could of been Orton's next feud.*


*

Eh, it’s not THAT big of a match where I would say hold off on it. I think it’s perfectly fine to have this as a TV main event now and revisit it down the line once Corbin is more established.*


----------



## Mordecay

I think it was a nice touch sending best wishes to JR


----------



## AngryConsumer

Mango13 said:


> You know they shouldn't of split the tag division in 2 there just isn't enough depth, if they wanted to do the brand split they should of just made it so the tag champs could be on both shows.


Cross-brand promotion for the tag team division would've really worked since the split, IMO. 

Instead, every single team is just floating week-to-week in the same, countless feuds that do literally zero to any team involved.


----------



## the_hound

Phaedra said:


> did she die or is she still in hospital? poor woman, poor ole JR, was always my fave growing up.


extremely critical


----------



## Therapy

Uptown King said:


> Their attire is fine, Usos been styling since they turned heel. They have good shoe game and like I said their attire in general is solid. And they do not dress like hip hop starrs from the 80s as they wouldn't wear tight clothing at all plus they look and act like heels.


I liked their original heel attire better when they looked like SoCal gangstas. This throwback look doesn't come off as heel at all


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

@Mordecay I forgot to tell you earlier fam but


----------



## TD Stinger

Say this every week but it’s worth repeating, Gable is a great seller.

Classic heel tag move.


----------



## the_hound

wait a sec, i watched the same match last week with pretty much the same spots being used


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Why are you letting the countout happen ? The titles are on the line


----------



## Uptown King

I drink and I know things said:


> Wouldn't mind Usos winning and then Alpha winning the belts back on the Mania pre-show (best case scenario for the Smackdown tag division imo)


Do not like the title being a hot potatoe. Would rather if the Usos won hold the belts until the summer.


----------



## SAMCRO

So we just gonna get some random BS excuse every week as to why Mauro isn't there? Guessing next week they say he's stuck in traffic.


----------



## Mra22

Let's go USO's !!!


----------



## Mox Girl

JBL saying if he'd been in the Olympics, he would have won cos he was a tag team champion. I don't think they have tag team wrestling in the Olympics JBL :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Tonight is one of those rare nights JBL is actually funny.


----------



## Uptown King

This feud could of been even better than what is has been. Should be a hated rivalry between these two.


----------



## wkc_23

Dat angle slam :banderas


----------



## Mra22

SAMCRO said:


> So we just gonna get some random BS excuse every week as to why Mauro isn't there? Guessing next week they say he's stuck in traffic.


I actually don't miss Mauro. His commentary has become annoying. I got tired of hearing "en fuego" and " Mama Mia."


----------



## the_hound

angle slame which of course gets a kick out


----------



## Simply Flawless

> Baron could of been Orton's next feud.


Ugh fucking hope not Corbin is a flaming hot dumpster fire


----------



## Headliner

Angle Slam and pulling down straps. :angle


----------



## TD Stinger

Should have busted that Angle Slam last week in Pittsburgh.

Damn, nice match going here.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

This match :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

Yup AA is winning this for sure.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This match > RAW tag division since New Day dropped the gold.


----------



## Mango13

I've grown to really hate the super kick, everyone fucking uses it now a days


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The crowd wants to see the Usos win.


----------



## Lok

Wooow! That was close!


----------



## Abisial

Oh shit, boos for American Alpha.


Super Man booking does no one any favors.


----------



## wkc_23

Damn, this is a good ass match.


----------



## Uptown King

Lol the fans want the Usos to win this.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

American Alpha even getting booed now.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Uptown King said:


> Do not like the title being a hot potatoe. Would rather if the Usos won hold the belts until the summer.


Yeah, I think I just want a nice moment for Alpha because I'm still a big mark for them from NXT.


----------



## Mra22

C'mon USO's, American Alpha sucks.


----------



## Therapy

The chemistry these teams have can not be denied.. Holy shit moonsault!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Sick match let's go Uso :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Brock and Jordan should have a Suplex match before Brock leaves the company.

Chad Gable with that Moonsault.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

New SDL tag champs!!!


----------



## Headliner

What a match. New Champs.:mark:!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

I feel bad for AA. They never really got a chance during that title reign.


----------



## the_hound

what the actual fuck


----------



## Taroostyles

Last week they had an awful match mostly due to the booking and placement on the show, this week they had a fantastic match.


----------



## wkc_23

Heel Usos deserved it.


----------



## Irrelevant

Wow. Rematch at Mania?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

:bjpenn crowd wanted The Usos to win and they won.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

w8ld


----------



## Uptown King

Abisial said:


> Oh shit, boos for American Alpha.
> 
> 
> *Super Man booking does no one any favors.*




Bad booking period does that to them. They have had no good booking since becoming the tag team champs.


----------



## Abisial

Gable getting superman booking, but not Jordan? Interesting.


----------



## wwe9391

WE HAVE NEW CHAMPIONS!!!


----------



## Mra22

YES!!!!!! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

Heel Usos...new tag champs.


----------



## Jay Valero

Woohoooo! Alpha loses!


----------



## Lok

NEW CHAMPIONS! Good match!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Great match... AND NEW!


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Mordecay

Pretty good match :bjpenn


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

Oh wow. Usos won. Cool. They deserve it after that match.


----------



## SpeedStick

Hardy's going to RAW or Smackdown?


----------



## Phaedra

the_hound said:


> extremely critical


that's shit. 


Uso's champs, didn't see that coming.


----------



## Mango13

That match destroyed anything that raw has done in the past like 3 weeks


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :bjpenn crowd wanted The Usos to win and they won.


Truuuuuuuu.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hell of a Tag Team match there. This is the match we knew these two could produce and they finally got the chance to deliver.

I hope we see a Ladder match down the line.


----------



## Uptown King

Irrelevant said:


> Wow. Rematch at Mania?


Most likely.


----------



## Therapy

A Chevy ambulance.. That's rare...


----------



## Steve Black Man

And why did that not happen at WrestleMania??


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Dem thuggish and ruggish Usos are champs once again!  Great back-and-forth match and I was very happy to see AA look strong against them. Hopefully they have a rematch at 'Mania (and on the main card, not the damn pre-show).


----------



## Leather Rebel

Very good match. I hope that now that the Usos have the title they give more focus to the division.

Also, Tom Phillips can be an asshole cheater on his fiancee, but I found him a very entertaining commentator.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

High quality match. Good win for the Usos. Now they can properly build AA as a face tag team and give their character some depth.


----------



## Mox Girl

Cena vs Fandango. Gee, I wonder who will win that match -_-


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Cena v. Fandango ? :lmao


----------



## Trophies

AJ's got a bigger parking lot this time. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Cena vs Fandango? :HA


----------



## Mango13

Cena vs Fandango? What? lol...


----------



## Mra22

Corbin is the man, forget the haters.


----------



## wwetna1

Tag champs who are over
Tag champs with personality 
Tag champs who have great trap music as their theme 

Usos should have been had thew damn belts


----------



## Irrelevant

Lol Cena vs Fandango? Cause the winner of that isn't obvious.


----------



## SAMCRO

......*sigh* just 2 weeks from Mania and the tag titles change hands, fucking great. Why is it WWE are so damn determined to have all their champions drop their titles weeks before Mania? Would it be so bad to have a champion's long reign end at WM? Just watch Jericho drop the US Title next week.


----------



## Uptown King

Cena in action against Fandango tonight, that's new.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

Finally! 

Send those rookie, green, ugly looking bums back to NXT. Have Usos do a promo at Mania. Card is too full, nobody on Crackdown is on their level except fashion police (but their heels).


----------



## Simply Flawless

Enough of this Total Bellas bullshit


----------



## Alright_Mate

Couldn't they of waited two weeks for that to happen?

Poor AA getting shit on, creative have done fuck all with them, idiots.


----------



## Headliner

Irrelevant said:


> Wow. Rematch at Mania?


I wouldn't be surprised if they lost them back to AA at Mania.


----------



## TD Stinger

Aw c’mon, you couldn’t let Breeze be the guy to face Cena? Then again, doesn’t matter I guess, going to be a squash either way.


----------



## DoubtGin

I wonder who wins that one.


----------



## Lothario

Right team won but it's hilarious that all it takes to convince smarks to cheer you is a heel turn. Without mf'ing fail. It's a damn shame it took a heel turn before they get close to receiving the respect they deserve as competitors. These guys have always put on great matches, but as heels, we can finally stick it to McMahon if we cheer them. :lmao In any case, AA won the belts too soon. They shouldn't touch them until the summer at the earliest.


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cena v. Fandango ? :lmao


The Southpaw commentators going at it :grin2::grin2::grin2:


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Cena v. Fandango ? :lmao


What the f*ck?! :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel

John Cena vs Fandango? Good damn. :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Good tag match. Nothing spectacular but better than alot of TV matches we've seen lately. And why waste Orton/Corbin on TV? I'd think thats a match you could work to at a PPV/Network special thing. I dont see anything in Carbin but seems they do, so I would have saved it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Mango13 said:


> That match destroyed anything that raw has done in the past like 3 weeks


Only 3?


----------



## Phaedra

am I supposed to take this Cena match seriously?


----------



## Mra22

Cena has officially hit midcard status, facing Fandango? :lol


----------



## Mango13

At least they are getting this Total Divas/Bellas bullshit out of the way at the start of the show...


----------



## The High King

I hope AJ beats Shane so bad he cannot wrestle and has Finn Balor fight AJ on his behalf


----------



## wwetna1

Ambrose Girl said:


> Cena vs Fandango. Gee, I wonder who will win that match -_-


They need a girl for Nikki to KO with an elbow .. Tyler Breeze will do


----------



## Therapy

I will whip out my cell phone and record myself pissing on my keyboard if Fandango wins


----------



## Ace

I wish they could get this backstage brawl done already... I have a class to get to...


----------



## JC00




----------



## wwetna1

The High King said:


> I hope AJ beats Shane so bad he cannot wrestle and has Finn Balor fight AJ on his behalf


Logic being what? Balor is a top Raw star


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

The High King said:


> I hope AJ beats Shane so bad he cannot wrestle and has Finn Balor fight AJ on his behalf


Why would Shane bring a Raw guy to face AJ?


----------



## Phaedra

JC00 said:


>


I'll watch that fight lol.


----------



## Uptown King

Steve Black Man said:


> And why did that not happen at WrestleMania??


I agree the title change should of happened at WM. They could of had a month long program between he two teams feuding over the belt. Like I said their feud has not been as good as it should. They could of played off how it all started with AA beating the Usos to get a shot at the tag titles and the Usos turning and injuring Gable to start their whole rivalry.


----------



## Mra22

wwetna1 said:


> Logic being what? Balor is a top Raw star


I'm so tired of these Balor marks. Balor is utter garbage


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh shit Harper got a new shirt on! Man this is some shocking shit.


----------



## The High King

wwetna1 said:


> Logic being what? Balor is a top Raw star



Are you seriously using the term Logic to argue your point when you are watch wwe wrestling?
Seriously dude I think you are taking things far too seriously


----------



## Ace

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Why would Shane bring a Raw guy to face AJ?


 A match with Shane is better than a match with Balor.

Balor isn't anything great in the ring, with Shane you have more freedom and you have more high spots.


----------



## Mox Girl

Harper got a new tank top :lol

And I think he and Dean Ambrose buy them from the same place


----------



## Dextro

Harper with a new shirt AND some personality!


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mra22 said:


> C'mon USO's, *American Alpha sucks*.


The Smackdown tag division has been booked like shit which has hurt Alpha compared to when they were in NXT. You're wrong, but that doesn't surprise me based on other stuff you've posted. I can see how someone could think American Alpha sucks based on their time on the main roster. This is especially true when that person is not particularly intelligent. I don't blame you for being wrong!!!


----------



## Therapy

Harper cutting legit promos... I'm impressed


----------



## the_hound

OH MY GOD hahaha


----------



## TD Stinger

The transformation of Wyatt is complete. He has ditched the white wife beater and now has…..wait for it….a BLACK wife beater.

Harper vs. Wyatt next week? Count me in.


----------



## Uptown King

Bray vs. Harper next week! I wish they would of saved this until after WM with Bray retaining against Orton and their feud over and Bray feuding with his former brother Harper over the belt. But should be a good matchup next week.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Maryse with dark hair :banderas


----------



## Mox Girl

LMAO I love this already :lmao

Maryse is awesome.

EDIT: Holy shit, this is hilarious :lol


----------



## American_Nightmare

What are the odds of the Mean Street Posse jumping AJ Styles?


----------



## Mra22

JBL is better than Mauro


----------



## Mainboy

These 2 man :ha


----------



## AngryConsumer

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## DemonKane_Legend

I think Kane is returning tonight


----------



## wkc_23

Miz :ti


----------



## Mango13

not gonna lie this total bellas thing is fucking halarious


----------



## Irrelevant

Miz and Maryse are great :lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

One Winged Angel said:


> A match with Shane is better than a match with Balor.
> 
> Balor isn't anything great in the ring, with Shane you have more freedom and you have more high spots.


Bingo (Y)

He's solid in the ring, but I honestly can't remember his last great match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol holy shit this is gonna be great.


----------



## wwe9391

:lmao this is great


----------



## Dextro

damn this is some parody porn level shit lol


----------



## TD Stinger

God I love Miz.


----------



## Uptown King

Okay this is awesome!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I don't like the idea of Harper being fed to Wyatt... ugh.

Much rather Harper moved on to someone like....

Oh shiet this Nikki/Cena spoof is too savage bruh! LMFAO!


----------



## Lothario

Mra22 said:


> I'm so tired of these Balor marks. Balor is utter garbage












Art thou furious?


----------



## sbuch

Lmaooooo Miz and Maryse are great and miz is also a very lucky man


----------



## Lok

:lol


----------



## Therapy

Wow I wasn't expecting this.. This is hilarious :lol


----------



## Mra22

LMBO!!!!! :lol


----------



## Trophies

This sketch...I'm dying.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

This is great :lol :done


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"I'M NIKKI! I'M DA ONE WEARING DA HAT!"

Well fucking done, Maryse. :lmao :clap


----------



## Jay Valero

Talk less Harper.


----------



## SureUmm

This is too fucking funny and maybe a little too on the nose.


----------



## Unorthodox

Good lord Maryse!!


----------



## redban

Maryse looks gorgeous with the dark hair


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## the_hound

that was fucking exceptionable

duck off otunga you prick


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

That was f*cking great :lol


----------



## Mordecay

Mai boi Harper will job to Bray next week :fuckthis

Maryse looks better in Nikki's outfit than Nikki homerhomer:homer


----------



## wkc_23

That skit alone was better than RAW.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Lord we're wasting time on this Miz/Maryse crap? really? Maryse is tough enough to understand without her trying to "act like Nikki". SO glad we're wasting time with that...


----------



## Uptown King

They are totally setting up Cena proposing to Nikki at WM. And Miz and MAryse are spot on in their impersonations.


----------



## Mox Girl

Total Bellas Bullshit though :lol

"I'm gonna pop the question!" :lmao


----------



## I am the Storm

WTF?????


----------



## Mra22

ROFL :lol


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Baron's wrestemania Entrance could be quite lit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Maryse is sexy as Maryse but ugly as fugg as The Bella's... goodness! YIKES!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

That was a funny skit..I admit.


----------



## Phaedra

I think, i'm convinced, that the miz is a fucking genius lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Maryse dressed as Nikki :ha


----------



## Trophies

He literally popped the question :lmao


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

:lmao I love this whole feud more than I should. Miz is gold.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ok, that was legit funny.

And #2, Maryse fills out Nikki’s attire very well.


----------



## The High King

Maryse is awesome and hotter with black hair and those puppies.
Miz is so funny


----------



## bradatar

If Cena doesn't propose that was fucking ultimate trolling.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Baron's wrestemania Entrance could be quite lit.


kada


----------



## Uptown King

Miz is too awesome and he alone has made this storyline.


----------



## Mordecay

That was awesome

I think 99% of the people here wants Miz and Maryse to win, too bad is not gonna happen and it's just a set up for John's proposal crycry:cry


----------



## 3ku1

Mordecay said:


> Mai boi Harper will job to Bray next week :fuckthis
> 
> Maryse looks better in Nikki's outfit than Nikki homerhomer:homer


Of course Harper is jobbing to Wyatt. He's the WWE champion going in wrestlemania :lol. What do ppl expect.


----------



## wkc_23

Pop dat question bruh


----------



## Mango13

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Baron's wrestemania Entrance could be quite lit.


Balor's Demon King entrance would of been amazing for Mania, but it doesn't look like we will be getting that this year.


----------



## Simply Flawless

So is Bray gonna do ANYTHING to Randy? Or are we going to get them just TALKING.....i hate to rip a line from Botchamania but you talk too much


----------



## Trophies

These are some weird ass Snickers commercials lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Harper still doing the Wyatt gimmick thing after being separated from Wyatt doesn't fit imo, we don't need two crazed hillbillies on the same show cutting symbolic promos in a dark room with smoke. Normalize Harper and just make him a shit kicker who just likes to fuck people up, similar to what they done with Strowman, they just got rid of the psycho Wyatt persona and just made him a bad ass who wants to destroy dudes.

Having two wrestlers with basically the same gimmick on the same show who aren't a faction anymore doesn't work.


----------



## Uptown King

Miz each week proves he deserves another main event run. He should be either Universal or WE World Champion sometime next year or even this year.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

My boy Baron let's do this :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Man, Maryse & Miz have grown on me so much since this feud started. They're legit funny :lol


----------



## 3ku1

I have no problem with Wyatt and Orton cutting promos. We don't need to see them fight until their match. The focus the next two weeks should be building it.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Simply Flawless said:


> So is Bray gonna do ANYTHING to Randy? Or are we going to get them just TALKING.....i hate to rip a line from Botchamania but you talk too much


Probably gonna interfere in this match. Or Ambrose is lol


----------



## TD Stinger

Trophies said:


> These are some weird ass Snickers commercials lol


I find them weirdly entertaining, lol.


----------



## Lothario

Harper and Ambrose will be tagging this summer. :lol


----------



## Mango13

Why where they trying to lift the forks with their hands.....lmfao


----------



## Xenoblade

ya'll know I love blasting you guys for marking for smackdown but I must admit it has been much better than raw this week so far.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton :mark:


----------



## Headliner

About time. I always prefer when they announce him as The Viper than The Apex Predator.


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Harper still doing the Wyatt gimmick thing after being separated from Wyatt doesn't fit imo, we don't need two crazed hillbillies on the same show cutting symbolic promos in a dark room with smoke.* Normalize Harper and just make him a shit kicker who just likes to fuck people up, similar to what they done with Strowman, they just got rid of the psycho Wyatt persona and just made him a bad ass who wants to destroy dudes.
> 
> *Having two wrestlers with basically the same gimmick on the same show who aren't a faction anymore doesn't work.


I agree give him a different character/gimmick and that is perfect for someone like him. Just a badass who beats people up and enjoys fighting.


----------



## Mox Girl

They've left the confirmation of Dean vs Corbin so late, I bet it'll prob end up on the preshow now. I really hope not, but the card is getting really full now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Orton got his upper arm tats done recently, look a lot darker.


----------



## Xenoblade

I have a feeling smackdown is going to start going downhill right here..

Randy Boreton vs Barin Borebin.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton :mark:


:mark:


----------



## Mordecay

3ku1 said:


> Of course Harper is jobbing to Wyatt. He's the WWE champion going in wrestlemania :lol. What do ppl expect.


I don't know, give him another jobber to lose to him in a throwaway match before Mania (Kallisto, Crews, Mojo), Harper has been losing a lot recently and him against Orton or Wyatt could be really cool title matches


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Randy Orton is simply , the best


----------



## TD Stinger

So, what are the odds of Ambrose driving the Forklift to ringside?


----------



## The High King

smackdowns 2 most boring wrestlers
time for a shit


----------



## SAMCRO

Uptown King said:


> I agree give him a different character/gimmick and that is perfect for someone like him. Just a badass who beats people up and enjoys fighting.


Yeah make him similar to like Bradshaw was back in the Acolyte days, a shit kicker who drinks beer and loves to brawl and beat the shit outta guys. No need to keep him as this creepy hillbilly persona now that he's on his own and a face.


----------



## PavelGaborik

I can't believe Corbin hasn't gone completely bald yet.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

This camera work is complete garbage


----------



## Uptown King

SAMCRO said:


> Yeah make him similar to like Bradshaw was back in the Acolyte days, a shit kicker who drinks beer and loves to brawl and beat the shit outta guys.


That could work. I go farther than that and make him similar to how Bruiser Brody was in the 70s, just an ass kicker in general.


----------



## Lothario

Uptown King said:


> Miz each week proves he deserves another main event run. He should be either Universal or WE World Champion sometime next year or even this year.


Everyone can't be in the main event. He's fine where he is as the top upper midcard heel. You guys want a solid midcard and simultaneously campaign for all the mid carders who are halfway decent (*especially* if they're heels) to go to the main event. It's illogical and reactionary.


----------



## Jay Valero

PavelGaborik said:


> I can't believe Corbin hasn't gone completely bald yet.


It's a race between Corbin and Amblows.


----------



## SAMCRO

Ya know this match doesn't do anyone any favors, Corbin and Orton both have big matches at WM, neither guy can afford to lose, and as the viewers we know the match is just gonna end with some interference or dq so you can't get invested in it. And if either guy does lose it will be dumb and hurt their momentum going into WM.


----------



## Phaedra

TD Stinger said:


> So, what are the odds of Ambrose driving the Forklift to ringside?


pretty high, but i want them to keep him off till WM, and tonight they should have a vignette of ambrose going to Corbin's house and wrecking his motorbikes. 

they don't do that shit anymore so forklift to the ring it is. lol.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

I'm not feeling anything going on between Harper, Orton and Bray. It's inconsistent, weird, depressing, and poorly timed. I guess it's cool Harper is face and doing his own thing, but I feel like they'll fukk it up. I _always _wanted Bray to do better, but no that he's top guy, I'm not interested. 


As cute as Smackdown is with it's two hours, and actual wrestling; it's just never as good as raw in terms of star power, storylines, mic work, or ppv's. If it wasn't for AJ, Cena, and Shane this show would die in ratings.


----------



## TD Stinger

Phaedra said:


> pretty high, but i want them to keep him off till WM, and tonight they should have a vignette of ambrose going to Corbin's house and wrecking his motorbikes.
> 
> they don't do that shit anymore so forklift to the ring it is. lol.


That would be awesome, I actually hope that happens now.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

I use to be alright w/ Corbin, even use to root for him but this guy for me has become the definition of "meh" as of late.


----------



## bradatar

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Orton got his upper arm tats done recently, look a lot darker.


My girlfriend noticed that. Jerichos was getting a ton more ink lately too.


----------



## wkc_23

I like how Corbin slides out of the ring like that. Plus Orton's powerslam added with that was a nice touch.


----------



## Uptown King

*


Phaedra said:



pretty high, but i want them to keep him off till WM, and tonight they should have a vignette of ambrose going to Corbin's house and wrecking his motorbikes.

Click to expand...

*


Phaedra said:


> they don't do that shit anymore so forklift to the ring it is. lol.


That would be cool. Dean just destroying his stuff with a baseball bat and taunting him the entire time.


----------



## TD Stinger

Nobody does that Powerslam better than Orton.


----------



## Mox Girl

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> I use to be alright w/ Corbin, even use to root for him but this guy for me has become the definition of "meh" as of late.


And unfortunately he'll likely be beating our boy Ambrose at Mania  MEH.


----------



## SAMCRO

Damn why don't Corbin just shave his head? That stringy thin hair dangling down his head with that huge balding spot looks terrible. He needs to just face it that he's going bald.


----------



## AngryConsumer

I'm still impressed with Corbin's ring work and his overall improvement. His promos, though, are stale and redundant.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

what is the pals

corbins great


----------



## Lothario

ManiaSeason2017 said:


> I _always _wanted Bray to do better, but no that he's top guy, I'm not interested.




:maury


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

I actually think Tom Phillips might be better than Mauro Ranallo.


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol i swear theres too many dudes wrestling in tank tops on SDL for my liking, The Usos, Harper, Wyatt, Corbin, Ambrose.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

ver good showing from corbin


----------



## Phaedra

There's a vehicle to the right of the stage you can just sort of see it when they pan the crowd.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Ambrose Girl said:


> And unfortunately he'll likely be beating our boy Ambrose at Mania  MEH.


No way, Ambrose gets the upper hand this week and Corbin next week for Ambrose going over at WM.


----------



## Mango13

Here comes Ambrose.


----------



## Headliner

Uncle Dean-O is here and the camera wasn't covering it.:lmao 

WOAT camera work.


----------



## Uptown King

Someone was right about Dean being on the fork lift.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

SAMCRO said:


> Lol i swear theres too many dudes wrestling in tank tops on SDL for my liking, The Usos, Harper, Wyatt, Corbin, Ambrose.


Well guessing they all like to hide the fact that they aren't in the best shape, but I'm with ya. Too many


----------



## PavelGaborik

That salute by Orton! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL forklift it is then :lol

"Are you busy?" :lmao Heheheh.


----------



## Mra22

I knew he would interfere


----------



## sbuch

I legit held my breath during that second rope ddt


----------



## TD Stinger

Lol, tip of the hat from Orton to Ambrose.


----------



## the_hound

looks like i was right, ambrose vs corbin in a fork lift match


----------



## Jay Valero

Aw crap. This goof has a mike.


----------



## BigDaveBatista

i hate Dean as he is


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Ugh, every time Corbin gets pinned a kitten gets punted.


----------



## Uptown King

Match set now.


----------



## Mox Girl

FINALLY THE MATCH IS CONFIRMED. ABOUT BLOODY TIME.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Jay Valero said:


> It's a race between Corbin and Amblows.


Corbin has a huge lead on him. Dean still has decent hair when it's dry, just looks really thin when it's wet.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

Ambrose/Corbin is a feud that makes sense, but also a feud that no one really wants to see.


----------



## I am the Storm

An unnecessary match, IMO (Orton vs Corbin).


----------



## ElTerrible

They finally done the IC belt right. Now they better not put this on the preshow.


----------



## TD Stinger

Headliner said:


> Uncle Dean-O is here and the camera wasn't covering it.:lmao
> 
> WOAT camera work.


The crowd knew it like a minute before the TV audience did, lol.

Still hope they add a gimmick to this.


----------



## Mango13

Carmella in action? :mark:


----------



## Therapy

Ambrose needs a new finisher.. No one takes it correctly to be safe and it just comes off as weak


----------



## Lothario

Well, got my Ambrose sighting. Back to Mass Effect.


----------



## Mra22

Everyone needs to stop hating on Corbin


----------



## Uptown King

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ambrose/Corbin is a feud that makes sense,* but also a feud that no one really wants to see.*


*

*

Its been poorly booked. Had it been booked better people would be invested into it.


----------



## I am the Storm

Geez, Shane. Get to work on time, would ya?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Mra22 said:


> Everyone needs to stop hating on Corbin


He's pretty boring to be fair.


----------



## Mox Girl

Seeing Dean and the match getting confirmed was all I wanted from this show :lol I got what I wanted!


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Fandango main-eventing :done :done :done


----------



## redban

Game of Thrones said:


> An unnecessary match, IMO (Orton vs Corbin).


They need to have Ambrose in an important match at Wrestlemania, or he will look bad. Who is available for him besides Corbin?

(Edit -- didn't know you were talking about Orton vs Corbin)


----------



## genghis hank

Kayfabe-wise, what's the excuse for Shane turning up to the show so late two weeks in a row? Lol


----------



## In Punk We Trust

50 minutes of the show left and Shane still hasn't turned up for work


----------



## SAMCRO

So is Shane's new gimmick that he's always late for work? Lol dude is supposed to be running the show and he doesn't show up until its got like 30 minutes left.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Never thought I'd root against Becky but it's Mella over any other woman.


----------



## Jay Valero

TD Stinger said:


> The crowd knew it like a minute before the TV audience did, lol.
> 
> Still hope they add a gimmick to this.


Winner gets a membership to hairclub for men?


----------



## BigDaveBatista

Mra22 said:


> Everyone needs to stop hating on Corbin


give us new stars they say
heres a new star
fuck him i want someone with 16 years of indy experience 

wrestling forum for ye


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

They need to call an audible and have a draft right after Mania. Shty is falling apart. We need Rollins vs. AJ now. They might as well bring some of the muscular cruisierweights to Smackdown to feud with Apollo.I need more flippy shyt. 


My thing is that they called up too many inexperienced NXT stars at the same time and it's weakening the product. NXT is suffering a a result too.


----------



## bradatar

Mra22 said:


> Everyone needs to stop hating on Corbin


Agreed. Dude continues to improve and end of days and deep six are two sweet moves to see. Guys got the looks Vinny likes too. Future world champ.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Surely Ambrose vs Corbin isn't just an ordinary match????????????? Falls count anywhere no?

Also, don't understand why Ambrose was just content with delivering one dirty deeds to Corbin, after all the shit Corbin's done to him. Wow. Guy tried murdering him ffs.


----------



## Phaedra

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> Ambrose/Corbin is a feud that makes sense, but also a feud that no one really wants to see.


I don't think they've done enough or written it well enough.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Never thought I'd root against Becky but it's Mella over any other woman.


Marky, how could you damn it? Lol.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Surely Ambrose vs Corbin isn't just an ordinary match????????????? Falls count anywhere no?
> *
> Also, don't understand why Ambrose was just content with delivering one dirty deeds to Corbin, after all the shit Corbin's done to him. Wow. Guy tried murdering him ffs.*


Same thing with Ellsworth late last year. The troll you trusted under your wing costs you the WWE Title and you only give him 1 dirty deeds ?


----------



## Mango13

Renee finally got rid of that weird hairdo she was rocking the past couple smackdowns


----------



## SAMCRO

Y2JHOLLA said:


> Surely Ambrose vs Corbin isn't just an ordinary match????????????? Falls count anywhere no?
> 
> Also, don't understand why Ambrose was just content with delivering one dirty deeds to Corbin, after all the shit Corbin's done to him. Wow. Guy tried murdering him ffs.


I agree, if Ambrose is supposed to be so crazy and a lunatic shouldn't he be trying to kill Corbin with a fork or a barbwire 2x4? Nah just hit him with a ddt, thats payback enough for him trying to kill you with a forklift.


----------



## Trophies

Lights flicker...Renee being like nope.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

This Bray stuff has been even cornier than usual lately. Get the title off him and send him back to the mid card


----------



## bradatar

Why the fuck is Cena fighting Fandango to ME? What in the actual fuck?


----------



## Mordecay

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Never thought I'd root against Becky but it's Mella over any other woman.


Carmella vs Charlotte, who will you root for?


----------



## Mra22

This reminds me of Taker


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Marky, how could you damn it? Lol.


:lol :lol

I'm sorry bro but Baemella is #1 lol


----------



## wkc_23

Welp, Erick Rowans back.


----------



## Phaedra

LOL :ha 

i hate how they answer questions now lol answer the question with a question.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

lol


----------



## wwe9391

They have multiplied


----------



## Therapy

:lol That's not even the same room.. :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Holy.


----------



## ElTerrible

Phaedra said:


> I don't think they've done enough or written it well enough.


Not every match can be as well build up as Brock/Goldberg and Reigns/Undertaker. :grin2:


----------



## TD Stinger

Oh no, he's being taken out by local indy wrestlers in masks!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Eric Rowan multiple shadow close jutsu!


----------



## redban

Orton is totally beating Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania


----------



## Xenoblade

oh look its the undertaker and the ministry of darkness..

LOL jk it's non scary bray wyatt and a bunch of no names, the wwe writing team pulled right out of their asses.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

One of Rowan's looks like Tyler Breeze


----------



## Trophies

This is what happens when you burn down people's houses, Orton.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Mordecay said:


> Carmella vs Charlotte, who will you root for?


:hmm::hmm:

Gotta go Carmella bro :lol I might stare at Charlotte's chesticles more tho :grin2:


----------



## rikers10

Could see Konnor from Ascension and Tyler breeze and think thats ambrose holding him hahaha


----------



## Phaedra

This is some serious B horror movie shit. I still don't know whether to love it or hate it. I mean i loved Taker and his acolytes and them kidnapping stephanie n shit so i should like this but .. lmfao, it just makes me laugh.


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> :lol That's not even the same room.. :lol


Teleportation powers bitch. Lol.


----------



## Mox Girl

Please stop singing Bray, lol. That shit was old a couple of years ago.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Still waiting for Rowan to pop up =(


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## the_hound

redban said:


> Orton is totally beating Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania


of course he is, wwe booking ugh


----------



## Dextro

he's going to impregnate Orton with a new Sister Abagail! BY GAWD


----------



## Mra22

redban said:


> Orton is totally beating Bray Wyatt at Wrestlemania


Good, Bray sucks


----------



## BigDaveBatista

brays great


----------



## Hawkke

Hah love it! Bray Wyatt is the only great thing left in WWE! There is some good and plenty of ok, but Bray is the last of the Great!


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol Wyatt was on his own last week and without a family anymore but suddenly this week he has like 15 followers, why don't he bring them out with him every week? Where they at wondering around his compound doing nothing? I just hate how we just have to accept that he has random followers who are never with him but are here just for this one segment.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

BigDaveBatista said:


> give us new stars they say
> heres a new star
> fuck him i want someone with 16 years of indy experience
> 
> wrestling forum for ye


I like that he's a metal head, bully-type loner; and has an athletic background which he was great at, but don't think he's a good wretler. 

Those Smackdown angles and Orton's laziness (which his fanboys call "smoothness") showed how bad he is. 

Then my huge problem is how they play him up like a monster when he's a wimp compared to Lesnar, Big Show, Strowman, Lesnar, and Reigns. Even people like Big E, Cesaro, Shameus, and Rusev are bigger.


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> :lol :lol
> 
> I'm sorry bro but Baemella is #1 lol


Just for this, I hope Adam Cole gets another giant lump on his head.

Yeah, I said it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Orton vs Wyatt feud saving Smackdown from being a shitfest.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Creepy Ghost Adventures type shit.... :ha creative need to quit getting their ideas from horror shit


----------



## Mra22

Hawkke said:


> Hah love it! Bray Wyatt is the only great thing left in WWE! There is some good and plenty of ok, but Bray is the last of the Great!


Bray is not great, lay off the drugs


----------



## SAMCRO

Wasn't Wyatt supposed to be without his family now? So does it even matter if Harper and Orton left him? I mean if he's got so many other followers, what Orton did meant nothing.


----------



## bradatar

SAMCRO said:


> Lol Wyatt was on his own last week but suddenly this week he has like 15 followers, why don't he bring them out with him every week? Where they at wondering around his compound doing nothing? I just hate how we just have to accept that he has random followers who are never with him but are here just for this one segment.


Randy pissed off "The Family"


----------



## -XERO-

Trophies said:


> Lights flicker...Renee being like nope.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Breeze :done :done :lol :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

WTF........ Breeze is so ruined..


----------



## Mainboy

Styles-Shane ending. Something big must coming

Breeze :ha


----------



## Mango13

Why is Breeze dressed as Nikki Bella LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Trophies

The match everybody has been waiting for Cena vs Fandango.


----------



## Mox Girl

Holy shit Tyler :lmao

Nikki's really getting it this week LOL.


----------



## Irrelevant

Lmao. Tyler Bella > Nikki Bella


----------



## PavelGaborik

What the fuck lol


----------



## AngryConsumer

:denirolol :denirolol :denirolol


----------



## Mra22

That's freaking gay


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Just when I thought it couldn't get any worse for Tyler Breeze...WWE feels the need to prove everyone wrong. fpalm.


----------



## Phaedra

um ... yeah ... um ... :ha


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Oh damn. They just sussed Tyler out


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol bet Breeze is loving the main roster.


----------



## bradatar

Troll Cena and Nikki night. I take back my prior statement.


----------



## GREEK FREAK

It's bout time we get Lance Catamaran vs Chet Chetterfield


----------



## Therapy

:ha This match won't last more than 30 seconds before Miz fuckery


----------



## I am the Storm

Wut....


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

This shit is just down right pitiful smh


----------



## Mordecay

Breeze what in actual fuck?

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

****** Breeze. :evans

And here I thought he and Fanny couldn't sink any further into the darkest depths of geekdom. Jesus Christ. :mj4


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Irrelevant said:


> Lmao. Tyler Bella > Nikki Bella


Better than Maryse Bella?


----------



## DoubtGin

feeling shame on tyler's behalf


----------



## Simply Flawless

Breeze as Nikki Bella? I just can't.. :booklel


----------



## Xenoblade

Mra22 said:


> Bray is not great, lay off the drugs


no he's not .. He is like the dollar store version of ministry undertaker.







THat is how you do scary and creepy.


----------



## the_hound




----------



## I drink and I know things

I will be so pissed if Super Cena kills Fandango's momentum here. Build him up for months and months just to feed him to Cena.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Breeze actually looks a lot like Nikki here. Proves Nikki is a man.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Fandango :ha


----------



## Phaedra

I love this sexy motherfucker.


----------



## Mra22

The gay cops need to go away.


----------



## Trophies

Jorts in 2017 :lmao


----------



## wwe9391

WTF is Tyler Breeze doing.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Fandango is the highlight of this whole thing!!!

Bhwahahahahahahahahaha!


----------



## Hawkke

Road to Wrestlemaina ladies and gents, Road to Wrestlemania.

But none the less, props to Johnny Curtis for making it work and getting the laughs, even though he deserves better.


----------



## Mango13

Breezy Bella LOL


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Cena and Nikki getting ripped tonight :ha


----------



## SAMCRO

Lol thats the dumbest Mania match i've ever seen, so that match is to determine who is the IT couple on SDL? Lol who fucking cares, is that whats at stake? JBL there trying to sell it as its the most unique match ever on WM fuck off with that shit.


----------



## ElTerrible

How are these guys not getting a push? Like seriously. That gimmick is awesome.


----------



## Xenoblade

why is everyone dressing up as nikki..


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

They're not gonna do it are they...


----------



## Mox Girl

Tyler is a better Nikki than the actual Nikki :lmao


----------



## Irrelevant

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Better than Maryse Bella?


Yes.


----------



## AngryConsumer

AM I SEEING DOUBLE!?


----------



## Mango13

And the point of having Nikki out here is?


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Breezy Bella > Marysie Bella > Nikki and Brie Bella. :yoshi


----------



## Jay Valero

And the gold digging stripper makes an appearance.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Breeze looks weirdly like Nikki Bella


----------



## Mordecay

I still prefer Maryse Bella better


----------



## Uptown King

This should be quick.


----------



## God Movement

This is an unreal burial. UNREAL.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Oh fuck off Nikki.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Breeze is so done :ha :ha


----------



## Mainboy

Breeze


----------



## Trophies

Nikki with a spear. Tyler Breeze is done.


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought Nikki's neck was in bad shape. Should she be picking people up like that???


----------



## wwetna1

Fandango just the Popeyes $5 box combo from Cena .... 

And I called Nikki squashing Breeze


----------



## Therapy

Wow what a cringe match


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

..... speared Breeze then gave him a modified Rack Attack??!?!? 

LMFAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## TD_DDT

Gay


----------



## wkc_23

Breezango buried :ti


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Tyler Breeze, leave this company please. You're talented.


----------



## Uptown King

Tyler Breeze just got.....buried.


----------



## Headliner

It's so obvious Cena is proposing to Nikki at Mania.


----------



## bradatar

RIP Breeze


----------



## Phaedra

scrap this, Tyler Breeze vs whoever told him he had to tap to Nikki Bella at WM.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

How's the main roster treating your Breeze :done


----------



## AngryConsumer

Ask for your walking papers, Breeze. 

Please... :lol


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Breeze has always sucked so being taken out by Nikki isn't some awful thing for him. lol


----------



## God Movement

By the way, this is what a true burial is. No debate about it.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Pointless & cringeworthy, two weeks from Mania' and we're getting shite like that.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Breeze deserves better than this shit.


----------



## I am the Storm

*makes a fart sound with my pits*


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Woah....Breeze just got buried hard.


----------



## the_hound

the fuck, women can beat up wwe guys but guys can't touch the women. sigh


----------



## Mango13

Carmella next :mark:


----------



## Mainboy

Phaedra said:


> scrap this, Tyler Breeze vs whoever told him he had to tap to Nikki Bella at WM.


Make it the main event.


----------



## Hawkke

The "irony" of Cena throwing out the fake boobs..


----------



## wwetna1

Shane/AJ in an ambulance match at Mania?


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Fandango atleast got beat by Cena, Breeze got the worst of it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Dextro said:


> he's going to impregnate Orton with a new Sister Abagail! BY GAWD


:HA

May as well go all in with the creepy Eli Roth inspired horror


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Tapping to a half-hearted Nikki Bella STF..._I_ was wrong...it CAN get worse for Breeze.


----------



## DoubtGin

this was awful


----------



## Mordecay

Here it's the bottom of the barrel

























Here it is Breeze


----------



## Therapy

Did JBL just say the arrival of John Cena? :ha:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Poor Breeze.

He and Fandango should be pushed in the tag division, not being used as comedy fodder for the Cena-Bella Comedy Cringe Comedown.


----------



## I drink and I know things

Mra22 said:


> The gay cops need to go away.


I'm sure they cause you embarrassing erections.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Disgraceful. The cringe level with these Cena/Nikki segments increase every week.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Tyler Breeze, leave this company please. You're talented.


He is and he should.

I'm a fan of his too.

TNA? ROH? Lucha?


----------



## Xenoblade

my gawd king sable bomb.. SABLE BOMB on Mero.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

..What the fuck was that?


----------



## ElTerrible

That people shit on the mixed tag match after a flawless build up just shows that even if WWE does it right, which isn´t often, some people will always complain. This feud and the proposal has the best build up and it will be the match/moment people will talk about after Mania, not Goldberg/Brock.


----------



## wwe9391

Thats what you call a burial Roman haters.


----------



## Jay Valero

Man, AJ is so getting his ass kicked tonight by Shane.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, that just happened. And that’s all I have to say.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Will all be worth it if Nikki eats a skull crushing finale at Mania :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

wwetna1 said:


> Shane/AJ in an ambulance match at Mania?


Or a no holds barred match.


----------



## SAMCRO

Gotta love the double standard here in WWE, the women are allowed to beat on the guys but the guys are forbidden to do anything to them.


----------



## Hawkke

AngryConsumer said:


> Ask for your walking papers, Breeze.
> 
> Please... :lol


I'm sure WCPW would make something of his time. They seem to be takin in all the strays like TNA used to.. for whatever that's worth.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Uptown King said:


> [/B]
> 
> A potential good match up to follow up from a good promo done by Styles is not bad.





ElTerrible said:


> That people shit on the mixed tag match after a flawless build up just shows that even if WWE does it right, which isn´t often, some people will always complain. This feud and the proposal has the best build up and it will be the match/moment people will talk about after Mania, not Goldberg/Brock.


What is this guy smoking?


----------



## KingBear

I don't find the Bella twins the least bit attractive. Ever seen them without 56lbs of makeup? They look just like any average looking woman.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Imagine if after all the build up Nikki says no to the proposal :ha


----------



## Mordecay

NXT Breeze = One of the cornerstones in NXT

WWE Breeze = Dressing as a woman, jobbing and tapping out to one

:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## Mox Girl

I think the part of the mixed tag match I am most intrigued by is how Maryse will go in the ring after all this time.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

KingBear said:


> I don't find the Bella twins the least bit attractive. Ever seen them without 56lbs of makeup? They look just like any average looking woman.


They look worse than average with all that shit on their face, too. Nikki especially.


----------



## PavelGaborik

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love the double standard here in WWE, the women are allowed to beat on the guys but the guys are forbidden to do anything to them.


Welcome to 2017. Have you seen the new Star Wars?opcorn


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love the double standard here in WWE, the women are allowed to beat on the guys but the guys are forbidden to do anything to them.


It is a double standard in WWE? It is a NBCU policy since the Comcast merger. Lets not act like people likje Stephanie didn't get the hell knocked out of them before. Even the dainty Stacy KEibler or bybbly Torrie Wilson took bumps and WWE had no problem with it


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

In Punk We Trust said:


> Will all be worth it if Nikki eats a skull crushing finale at Mania :mark:


I'm afraid to like or agree with this around hurr...


----------



## -XERO-

Xenoblade said:


> my gawd king sable bomb.. SABLE BOMB on Mero.


----------



## Uptown King

Jay Valero said:


> Man, AJ is so getting his ass kicked tonight by Shane.


I wouldn't be surprised. Would rather AJ not get buried like that, just a brawl between the two and after awhile both men being taking away from each other.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Y2JHOLLA said:


> They look worse than average with all that shit on there face, too. Nikki especially.


Nikki is near the bottom for me compared to the rest of the SD women


----------



## Bryan Jericho

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love the double standard here in WWE, the women are allowed to beat on the guys but the guys are forbidden to do anything to them.


Fandango made sure to say it wasn't Tyler Breeze at the start of the match. It was Breezy Bella or whatever. So Technically they'll claim that was woman on woman violence? :shrug


----------



## Mango13

Becky marks gonna be mad when she loses this match lol


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> NXT Breeze = One of the cornerstones in NXT
> 
> WWE Breeze = Dressing as a woman, jobbing and tapping out to one
> 
> :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


NXT Breeze never won shit. I mean Crash Holly was more credible than him. He was the Slater of NXT and I got news for you Slater took that L to Lita too


----------



## AngryConsumer

My girl, Becky! :homer


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

I feel like Becky's reactions have died down. Not surprising though given her booking.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ooh Dean's gonna be on Talking Smack. That means it's a must watch for me :woo


----------



## Uptown King

Since AJ/Shane will close SDL its official now that they will be the headline match for WM representing SDL.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Looking forward to the Bray/Orton sex tape to leak:dayum


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

TD Stinger said:


> Just for this, I hope Adam Cole gets another giant lump on his head.
> 
> Yeah, I said it.


You......... you take that back


----------



## Mordecay

Tyler, you are better than this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844359806517497857


----------



## KingBear

Y2JHOLLA said:


> They look worse than average with all that shit on their face, too. Nikki especially.


Ya I've never understood the hype over them.

I would take Amy Weber or Joy Giovanni over them anyday, it's not even close.


----------



## I am the Storm

Becky? Finally something worth it tonight!:mark:

EDIT: Other than AJ, of course.


----------



## Irrelevant

Man Carmella gets no reaction.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> He is and he should.
> 
> I'm a fan of his too.
> 
> TNA? ROH? Lucha?


Preferably ROH.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance


----------



## ElTerrible

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I feel like Becky's reactions have died down. Not surprising though given her booking.


Actually all the women, cause the booking has been shit since January.


----------



## Uptown King

Ellsworth is secretly hitting that, I know it lol.


----------



## Mango13

Irrelevant said:


> Man Carmella gets no reaction.


She did for a while during the Nikki fued, but pairing her with Ellsworth and then essentially going nowhere with it has killed any momentum she had, sucks really


----------



## -XERO-

Simply Flawless said:


> Looking forward to the Bray/Orton sex tape to leak:dayum


----------



## Rb27332

SAMCRO said:


> Gotta love the double standard here in WWE, the women are allowed to beat on the guys but the guys are forbidden to do anything to them.


exactly


----------



## the_hound

and there we have it, wwe creative at its finest.


----------



## Mox Girl

I really like Carmella. There's something about her that I just really love.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Ellsworth :ha :ha


----------



## Trophies

CHAOS IN THE WOMENS DIVISION


----------



## Xenoblade

God natayla is god awful at whatever role she is playing..

She always sounds like it is her first night at rehearsal.


----------



## Uptown King

I see Alexa retaining at WM.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Oh look, the champion gets to stand tall.... oh how nice of you WWE.


----------



## 3ku1

Uptown King said:


> Since AJ/Shane will close SDL its official now that they will be the headline match for WM representing SDL.


Hmm if that happens. Way to devalue the title even more. Seems kinda absurd at their showpiece ppv. The WWE title is not taking centre stage. Surely Wyatt Orton is the SDL main event? It's been built on the same billing as Shane/AJ. Guess we'll find out.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Irrelevant said:


> Man Carmella gets no reaction.


She never has. Waste of a roster spot


----------



## I am the Storm

BLISS!!!!!
:mark::woo:mark:


----------



## Alright_Mate

We want Eva


----------



## Mango13

2 weeks until Naomi will become a 2x Champ :tripsscust


----------



## Therapy

Mickie James missed that kick by a country mile.. Right over her head


----------



## Mahmenn

Mordecay said:


> Tyler, you are better than this
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/844359806517497857


They are done :maury


----------



## ElTerrible

Well guess Alexa still gets a good reaction.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Uptown King said:


> I see Alexa retaining at WM.


Naomi is winning.


----------



## the_hound

yasssssssssssss more more we want more


----------



## Uptown King

Mango13 said:


> She did for a while during the Nikki fued, but pairing her with Ellsworth and then essentially going nowhere with it has killed any momentum she had, sucks really


Yeah they have failed so far with the two pairing. Should be doing so much more with it.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Sheamo :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> You......... you take that back


……Ok, I take that back.

I mean, guy has to have a clear face for his NXT debut, right?


----------



## PavelGaborik

Alexa is a babe. datass.


----------



## Jay Valero

Uptown King said:


> I wouldn't be surprised. Would rather AJ not get buried like that, just a brawl between the two and after awhile both men being taking away from each other.


I'd prefer that too, chief. But we both know AJs gonna have to put Shane over before Mania. Can't have a McMahon not look strong. :shrug


----------



## wwetna1

WWE should say screw it and hoist the SD Womens belt up in the air for a ladder match


----------



## bradatar

Uptown King said:


> I see Alexa retaining at WM.


Lynch or Natalya are my picks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

MORE TOTAL BELLAS BULLSHIT! :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

Alright_Mate said:


> We want Eva


I don't think literally a single person likes Eva. Really? Meh.


----------



## SAMCRO

wwetna1 said:


> NXT Breeze never won shit. I mean Crash Holly was more credible than him. He was the Slater of NXT and I got news for you Slater took that L to Lita too


U must've never watched NXT, Breeze was a serious contender for the NXT title multiple times, he had a very competitive match with Jushin Liger at a Takeover. Breeze was viewed as the gatekeeper at NXT, he was never the top star but he was always relied on to put on a good match with someone they was building up and he always had somewhat of a big role at the Takeover's.

He wasn't on Slater levels at all, Slater never got any world title shots or a huge entrance at a special like Breeze got on the Takeover that was in NY.


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Smackdown is better than Raw and all but they have really botched the tag and woman's division.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

ElTerrible said:


> Actually all the women, cause the booking has been shit since January.


That is true though. This division could've been handled so much better.


----------



## Mordecay

The SD division is such a clusterfuck at the moment, and they were doing a pretty decent job

More Total Bellas Bullshit :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

SD could use Sheamus he's wasted in a tag-team


----------



## AngryConsumer

MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Naomi is winning.


:tripsscust


----------



## Hawkke

Dear psychotic zealots..

Not everyone who watches WWE programming smokes, there's no reason to clog up every commercial break with your message.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Little Miss Bliss standing tall is always a good thing. Hopefully she retains at 'Mania. :sk


----------



## wwe9391

Terrible smackdown tonight outside AJ and the total bella bullshit


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

I hope we see more of Bray/Orton tonight. I wana see Orton laying in a pool of his own blood from What Bray did to him.


----------



## bradatar

Seamus def smokes cigs after the 20 Guinness he puts down a night. Sasha? The amount of blow you're on prob requires a few too. GTFO with this anti smoking campaign.


----------



## Mango13

Hawkke said:


> Dear psychotic zealots..
> 
> Not everyone who watches WWE programming smokes, there's no reason to clog up every commercial break with your message.



Have you ever thought it wasnt directed at smokers and was you know directed at the kids that watch?


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

The Raw Smackdown said:


> I feel like Becky's reactions have died down. Not surprising though given her booking.


It's sad. She was booked worse than Owens as champ and it didn't get any better after she dropped it.


----------



## Jay Valero

In Punk We Trust said:


> SD could use Sheamus he's wasted in a tag-team


Could use both, tbh.


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> U must've never watched NXT, Breeze was a serious contender for the NXT title multiple times, he had a very competitive match with Jushin Liger at a Takeover. Breeze was viewed as the gatekeeper at NXT, he was never the top star but he was always relied on to put on a good match with someone they was building up and he always had somewhat of a big role at the Takeover's.
> 
> He wasn't on Slater levels at all, Slater never got any world title shots or a huge entrance at a special like Breeze got on the Takeover that was in NY.


I saw Tyler since day one before he even got the cell phone or the selfie stick. He was a gate keeper in the same since any other jobber was a gate keeper. He got a competive match and he lost. He got into the title scene and lost. He never won a belt. HE never went over the top talent. HEck from the originals he was so far below Zayn, Bo, E, Graves, Neville, and the like and they weren't even the darlings. 

You're right he wasn't Slater. At least Slater could say he had been taken seriously before with the Nexus and then later with Rhyno. That Slater had a story, that Slater mattered, and Slater was relevant and won a big match

HE was the original Tye Dillenger, an act that had no business ever being called up and should have stayed in NXT for his total career when it became a third brand


----------



## the_hound

i gave up on 205, hope they pull the plug on it thank to kevin dunn for ruining something that should have been gold


----------



## genghis hank

So, 20 mins of the show left and Shane still hasn't turned up for work? What a poor example to set your employees.


----------



## 3ku1

Not just booking. I just think Becky unless she gets a title run. Just not worthy ATM. The audience ain't sheep beleive it or not. They cheer who they cheer for.


----------



## Hawkke

We need this every week! This is fantastic!


----------



## wkc_23

The Miz kills me :lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Trophies

"Move. I can you see"

yo


----------



## In Punk We Trust

:ha :ha :ha


----------



## Mra22

:lol


----------



## Mango13

These bella bullshit segments have been a million times better then expected, and Maryse looks smoking hot dressed up like Nikki


----------



## starsfan24

Oh my God. This is the best thing ever.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ohhhh snap "there is where we solve the problems of the world, like how to bury all the young upcoming female talent and ruin their careers" :lol


----------



## StylesP1

This is so fucking good


----------



## Therapy

:ha DDP Yoga


----------



## the_hound

fuck off with showing the crowd


----------



## wkc_23

DIAMOND.........DALLAS PAGE PIECE SET :HA


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Is that Maryse or Tyler Breeze? Tough to tell since they both look manish


----------



## I am the Storm

Wow.


----------



## Alright_Mate

3ku1 said:


> I don't think literally a single person likes Eva. Really? Meh.


Don't give me that, everyone wants to see her entrance at least one more time.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

"Diamond .......................... DALLAS PAGE DVD SET"


----------



## Headliner

I keep laughing at how he says John Cena recognize.


----------



## Hawkke

Diamond Dallas Page yoga mat!!

:mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mra22

LMBO!!!!!!!! :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

“I bought you a Diamond….Dallas Page Yoga!”

Lol.


----------



## Uptown King

Miz has made this storyline.


----------



## Prayer Police

:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol:lol


----------



## wwetna1

Black hair makes Maryse's cheek bones stand out too much. She doesn't look as beautiful as she normally looks with the blonde hair. MAkes me wonder how she would look with red hair


----------



## -XERO-

That dog tag covering Cena's head on the shirt Miz is wearing makes Cena look like Powdered Toast Man.


----------



## Mox Girl

I wish this was a real show, I would totally watch it :lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

Bryan Jericho said:


> Is that Maryse or Tyler Breeze? Tough to tell since they both look manish


Confirmed gay ^^^^


----------



## Mordecay

This is amazing

And Maryse is so fine kadakadakadakadakadakadawens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## In Punk We Trust

:lol :lol :lol


----------



## Phaedra

'John Cena recognise' is my absolute new catchphrase.


----------



## Mango13

LOL he did the stupid hand gesture cena does when he said strike #2


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

End this shit please......


----------



## Mra22

A WWE toy ring :lol


----------



## Uptown King

Lol.


----------



## Mainboy

Miz :ha :ha :ha


----------



## the_hound

hahahaha miz


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

[email protected]!!!!

But on the real tho, a lot of females lowkey feelin' some kinda way because their man been hittin it and getting good meals at home for years and ain't even put a ring on it... let me stop!!!


----------



## Alright_Mate

Miz is a legend.


----------



## I am the Storm

Okay, okay. "Cringey" or not, and it may be the booze talking but, honestly, I had to :lol at this, uh, segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

:HA :HA :HA


----------



## Simply Flawless

Not gonna lie i'd fuck Maryse dressed as Nikki :creepytrips


----------



## wkc_23

:lol :lol


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

In Punk We Trust said:


> SD could use Sheamus he's wasted in a tag-team


Actually SD could use him and Cesaro as well. Could be great mid carders.


----------



## TD_DDT

John Cena recognize?


----------



## Trophies

This is the best comedy ever.


----------



## SovereignVA

Just got back from work, tuned into SDLive, and I see Miz disrespecting Cena and Total Bellas :lmao


----------



## misterxbrightside

This is fucking gold! :lol


----------



## Hawkke

I would watch that every week! I would buy a DVR to record that!


----------



## Therapy

"Never ask me to advance your career while the cameras are rolling"

Hole-Lee-Shit. :ha


----------



## In Punk We Trust

If they made that into a series on the network I'd totally watch it


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Miz & Maryse are great. What I wouldn't give to see them go over Cena and Nikki at Mania.


----------



## Uptown King

Well be getting more next week!


----------



## starsfan24

Please do more of them


----------



## Mango13

Yes AJ because he can't see you there lol


----------



## PavelGaborik

less than 15 minutes and Shane finally shows up.


----------



## Mox Girl

LOL Shane was there all along :lol


----------



## DoubtGin

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Way to sell your beatdown last week Shane :ha


----------



## wwetna1

AJ in the parking lot just heard the music and said which way did he go?


----------



## wkc_23

Y2JHOLLA said:


> End this shit please......


You're like the only person that didn't enjoy that masterpiece :HA


----------



## the_hound

what the fuck


----------



## Hawkke

Simply Flawless said:


> Not gonna lie i'd fuck Maryse dressed as Nikki :creepytrips


Wait.. you wouldn't without?

:surprise:


----------



## AngryConsumer

The hell... :lmao


----------



## Mra22

Shane trolled AJ :lol


----------



## Uptown King

Lol Shane was already here.


----------



## misterxbrightside

Maryse is amazing


----------



## StylesP1

I would watch a series of that shit. I was laughing out loud the entire time.


----------



## bradatar

Game of Thrones said:


> Okay, okay. "Cringey" or not, and it may be the booze talking but, honestly, I had to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> at this, uh, segment.


Whether it's the booze or the pot I'm laughing my ass off at this.


----------



## the_hound

you gotta be kidding me, so you're telling me you can't hear the PA system out in the parking lot, oh fuck off


----------



## Mra22

Dang, Shane's eye


----------



## wwetna1

They better move their ass to before 10 comes here


----------



## -XERO-

Simply Flawless said:


> Not gonna lie i'd fuck Maryse dressed as Nikki :creepytrips


I'd fuck Maryse, or Nikki.

Or Maryse dressed as Nikki.

Or Nikki dressed as Maryse.

*IT DON'T MATTUH!*


----------



## Brandough

I'm about 15 years too late but I swear I never knew that was Naughty By Nature singing Shane's theme :booklel


----------



## StylesP1

Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

I wanted AJ and Shane to brawl in a parking lot.


----------



## Bryan Jericho

Y2JHOLLA said:


> End this shit please......


Glad it's not just me thinking that. What a waste. And people thought that was funny? All those jokes were kinda obvious but glad someone enjoyed them.

Oh and whoever said I was gay. Sorry Maryse doesn't do it for me. Normal Maryse is an odd looking white haired woman. But go ahead and call me gay again dude. Make yourself feel big and tough on the internet lol


----------



## Mra22

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


That would be amazing! Nak vs AJ :mark:


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Why where Slater and Rhyno just getting there though?


----------



## Jay Valero

Hawkke said:


> Wait.. you wouldn't without?
> 
> :surprise:


Pffft. He'd fuck Tyler Breeze dressed as Nikki.


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


Its going to be Shane vs. AJ at WM.


----------



## Phaedra

HEATH! You've got kids man, why you so late to work bro? tsk tsk.


----------



## wwetna1

the_hound said:


> you gotta be kidding me, so you're telling me you can't hear the PA system out in the parking lot, oh fuck off


Not sure setup, but at our arena it literally goes parking garage - theater - arena. You would never hear the games at the garage or cars from the arena. The theater is a buffer. 

Kayfabe wise though Shane pulled a which way did he go on him, which is a call back to his old stuff


----------



## Hawkke

wkc_23 said:


> You're like the only person that didn't enjoy that masterpiece :HA


I would pay that $9.99 once a year to binge a season of Total Bella bullsh** on the network!


----------



## AngryConsumer

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


I wouldn't get my hopes up. :lol


----------



## ScorpionDeathFlop

I have to give it to Miz and Maryse. That was great. Maryse actually had me laughing, which I didn't expect.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


Boy stop playin....

Like for real doe?

Like I stopped reading spoilers years ago...


----------



## I am the Storm

They had to make the P1 look like a douche, huh?

The greatest performer in the world has been relegated to wrestling an aged, non-wrestler at Wrestlemania. As if that were not bad enough they make the P1 himself, AJ Styles, look like a geek.

*puke*


----------



## Uptown King

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


If anything it might be Kurt Angle.


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

"But hey, anything to make me look good on camera!"

That was deliciously meta. > Well played, Miz.


----------



## Jay Valero

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


He's on th NxT euro-tour or something.


----------



## Uptown King

Game of Thrones said:


> They had to make the P1 look like a douche, huh?
> 
> The greatest performer in the world has been relegated to wrestling an aged, non-wrestler at Wrestlemania. As if that were not bad enough they make the P1 himself, AJ Styes, look like a geek.
> 
> *puke*


Nothing wrong with getting fooled by Shane.


----------



## PavelGaborik

Uptown King said:


> If anything it might be Kurt Angle.


Wow & I thought I was drunk.


----------



## Mordecay

This was an average SD who become great just because of those Total Bellas Bullshit segment


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ is gonna attack from behind!


----------



## wwetna1

Brandough said:


> I'm about 15 years too late but I swear I never knew that was Naughty By Nature singing Shane's theme :booklel


LMAO that is the second cut of the song too. Stephanie originally contacted them for Shane like she did Lil Kim for Trish and Jackie O for herself, when she flew them all out to cut tracks at different times. The original cut of the song Stephanie had did can only be heard at Backlash 01 when he makes his entrance.

There are plenty of stories about Stephanie and Trish , as well as Shane all listening to rap and hiphop on the buses town to town


----------



## Prayer Police

snuck attack

Why is there so many employees just loitering around?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

wkc_23 said:


> You're like the only person that didn't enjoy that masterpiece :HA


I'm sorry I don't give a rats ass about Cena/Nikki marriage issues enough to care about jokes made about Cena/Nikki marriage proposal like apparently everyone else did..


----------



## Mainboy

Uptown King said:


> If anything it might be Kurt Angle.


wens3


----------



## TD Stinger

StylesP1 said:


> Too predictable. Shinsuke is about to come out :mark:


Dude, you’ve got to let it go. Everyone else has. Well, most everyone.


----------



## Mordecay

Incoming Shane dropping an elbow through a table


----------



## Hawkke

Come on AJ pick up them feet, we only got 9 minutes left, 3 with the next commercial break.


----------



## Uptown King

PavelGaborik said:


> Wow & I thought I was drunk.


I wish I was.


----------



## Jay Valero

Shane been eating them PRIDE vitamins.


----------



## I am the Storm

P1, baby!

The chants!

The love!

All deserved!

:woo


----------



## SovereignVA

AJ should beat the shit out of Vince or something, this feud is so lifeless.

I don't even know if Shane really wants this match.


----------



## -XERO-

*SHANE DON'T WANT NONE!*


----------



## TD Stinger

This is like the 3rd week in a row we’ve seen Gorilla.


----------



## Mango13

A little late on the music there guys lmfao


----------



## Lumpy McRighteous

Crowd realizes that A.J. is too good be squandered on Shane and proceeds to chant his name to show their support for him. :clap

But watch this fucking company keep him heel even if they move him to RAW. :homer2


----------



## Trophies

Kind of late on the music, monkeys.


----------



## Uptown King

AJ should not be afraid of Shane.


----------



## wwetna1

Move yo ass AJ, you go be cut off at 10


----------



## Mox Girl

Shane looks so pale compared to AJ :lol


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

Why the fuck is AJ afraid of a non wrestler.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

One of the things I loved about AJ as a heel is that they didn't book him like a chickenshit. Now they have him cowering to a middle aged Shane.


----------



## misterxbrightside

AJ about to talk and his music hits lol


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

Those sh*t punches fpalm


----------



## Headliner

WOAT punches:done


----------



## Mainboy

If they have shane win :ha


----------



## wwe9391

Those fuckin punches :ha i cant


----------



## wkc_23




----------



## Uptown King

Shane with them fury punches.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Kill him AJ :mark:


----------



## the_hound

bump time


----------



## AngryConsumer

For fuck's sake, those fucking punches by Shane... :eyeroll


----------



## wwetna1

still better punches than Ambrose lol


----------



## 3ku1

Those punches :lol has it been that long Shane


----------



## Prayer Police

What's happening in this feud?


----------



## Uptown King

Looks like Shane will take out AJ this week.


----------



## SovereignVA

I think he's gonna miss when he jumps for the announcer's table.


----------



## In Punk We Trust

Struggling to see who the heel is here


----------



## Mordecay

Those shitty punches fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm

AJ be thinking "Do I really have to wrestle this guy?"


----------



## Honey Bucket

Shane is absolutely fucking dogshit. Poor AJ being wasted with this clown.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Shane never learns.....


----------



## wwe9391

Jesus same table spot as last year with Taker. So original guys. Thats smackdown for ya!


----------



## SpeedStick

So this is the reason the IC title match at mania is not under hardcore rules, Shane/Styles will do the hardcore match


----------



## wwetna1

Wouldn't the other corner be easier?


----------



## the_hound

shane is one crazy mother fucker


----------



## PavelGaborik

Shane is insane for a rich kid.


----------



## Mango13

if Shane wins this match i'm done with this company.


----------



## BulletClubFangirl

Oh look it's one of Shane's 3 spots.


----------



## Therapy

Shane missed again


----------



## Uptown King

AJ is dead.


----------



## SovereignVA

SovereignVA said:


> I think he's gonna miss when he jumps for the announcer's table.


Nevermind, it's almost like they did this exact same segment last year.


----------



## Hawkke

Hell's bells Shane why do you never jump far enough!
Arrr!


----------



## TheGeneticFreak

He missed :ha


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Those shitty punches fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> AJ be thinking "Do I really have to wrestle this guy?"


More like he's thinking my angle is main eventing SD, the boss is trusting me with his son, and I'm going to make a fuck ton of money.


----------



## Headliner

Good ending to the show but I can't tell if that elbow drop hit Shane or not.

Edit. Looks like just barely.


----------



## DoubtGin

he missed :lmao


----------



## SureUmm

It was pretty hard to buy AJ laying there all that time waiting for the elbow.


----------



## Roxinius

wwe9391 said:


> Jesus same table spot as last year with Taker. So original guys. Thats smackdown for ya!


Seriously stfu sdl has clearly emerged as the A show even with lesser names


----------



## Mordecay

Called it, although he missed the elbow :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Uptown King

I understand Shane has experience fighting but he is a non wrestler and while he is a dare devil AJ should be the clear favorite to win this match.


----------



## Jay Valero

Lol.

Looked like Shane missed the elbow.


----------



## Phaedra

disappointed.

night guys.


----------



## bradatar

He came up short hahahaha


----------



## redban

Honey Bucket said:


> Shane is absolutely fucking dogshit. Poor AJ being wasted with this clown.


You realize that Shane is the one drawing casual fans to this match? Shane is a bigger star than AJ is, by far.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Shane will be doing that at 80 folks.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

So he failed as a business, now he's spending the rest of his life as a big spot monkey? lol. He better do more than strikes and take bumps at Mania.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Still not invested, this is an absolute waste on AJ.


----------



## N3LL14

Those punches though


----------



## I am the Storm

What...

...A...

...Joke.

:flip

Look, cool. Shane will bump for AJ. Cool.....so what?

As I've said here countless times I rarely use the word "deserve" but, honestly, AJ deserves better than an aged, non-wrestler at WM. It's bad enough AJ had to lose in his debut match at WM. But he has carried Smackdown since the draft. He should be the reigning, defending WWE Champion, or at least challenging for the WWE Championship (and winning it again) at WM.

Anything less, yes, even against a McMahon, is not enough for how good he is.

'Night, ya'll.


----------



## Mordecay

wwetna1 said:


> More like he's thinking my angle is main eventing SD, the boss is trusting me with his son, and I'm going to make a fuck ton of money.


Punk wrestle Takerin one of Mania 29 main events, he didn't make half of what Taker did


----------



## ElTerrible

At any stage this could have turned awesome, if Nakamura had jumped Styles in the back or Shane had simply said it to Styles´ face and Nakamura´s music hit. It is so simple. Like really simple. What is wrong with them? I don´t get it.


----------



## wwe9391

I thought someone said Nakamora was coming out? whoops


----------



## Uptown King

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Shane will be doing that at 80 folks.


He might be dead by that point.


----------



## -XERO-

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Shane will be doing that at 80 folks.


----------



## SureUmm

hearing the announcers cream themselves over how badass Shane is brings all the cringe.


----------



## TD Stinger

Makes you wonder, why doesn’t Shane just go off the other turnbuckle. You know, the closer one?


----------



## Honey Bucket

redban said:


> You realize that Shane is the one drawing casual fans to this match? Shane is a bigger star than AJ is, by far.


Wait, you're the one who said that Shane needs a win more than Styles does to preserve his win-loss record. I rest my case.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

SpeedStick said:


> So this is the reason the IC title match at mania is not under hardcore rules, Shane/Styles will do the hardcore match


I think they planned on having Ambrose and Corbin in a type of NO DQ match too, but they've given it to Rollins/HHH instead with the 'Non-sanctioned' match.


----------



## Headliner

Blah blah blah blah blah fake rage, forced rage and general rage. We're stuck with AJ/Shane even though none of us like it. And you can expect Shane was going to get his revenge after AJ attacked him last week. It doesn't mean Shane is winning at Mania.


----------



## Uptown King

ElTerrible said:


> At any stage this could have turned awesome, if Nakamura had jumped Styles in the back or Shane had simply said it to Styles´ face and Nakamura´s music hit. It is so simple. Like really simple. What is wrong with them? I don´t get it.


Storyline wise it makes sense for Shane to want to fight his own fight against Styles and not use anyone else to fight for him. He is a McMahon and they do fight their own battles.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Why do the McMahons keep thinking people wanna them in these angles anymore? Vince was acceptable in 1998-2003 because he was a once in a lifetime performer as a character. Shane's just okay and steph flat out sucks. 

And now it's 2017, nobody wants it anymore. You're wasting Aj styles who's one of the best in the business right now fpalm


----------



## wwetna1

Does any WM match have rules? 

I mean Orton/Bray and Goldberg/LEsnar are regular singles matches, as is Aries/NEville

SD and Raw Womens matches are no DQ, Raw tag match is no DQ, HHH/Rollins a street fight 

I can't call what AJ/Shane and Jericho/KO will be


----------



## Taroostyles

Yeah that felt like the same thing we've seen for every build to a Shane match since 1999 now.

AJ looked ridiculous bumping for Shane and his terrible strikes. People can try and spin it any they want but this match should not be happening and to whoever said Shane is a bigger star than AJ, are you insane?

AJ isn't the Indy darling anymore, look at the crowd and the kids with the P1 merch on. He is the franchise player but will never get that tag from the brass cause he's not one of their creations.


----------



## Jay Valero

Uptown King said:


> I understand Shane has experience fighting but he is a non wrestler and while he is a dare devil AJ should be the clear favorite to win this match.


Experience fighting? :lmao:lmao:lmao

More like experience playing pattycake while somebody he pays a ton of money tells him how good he's doing.


----------



## TD Stinger

ElTerrible said:


> At any stage this could have turned awesome, if Nakamura had jumped Styles in the back or Shane had simply said it to Styles´ face and Nakamura´s music hit. It is so simple. Like really simple. What is wrong with them? I don´t get it.


Dude, AJ put Shane’s head through a car window last week. This feud is personal now. The match is happening. What sense would it be for Nakamura to come in now?

And last I checked, the live crowd thought was awesome. I don’t want this match either but AJ and Shane are going to make the most out of it.


----------



## Uptown King

SureUmm said:


> hearing the announcers cream themselves over how badass Shane is brings all the cringe.


I agree. A non wrestler should not be the favorite against a wrestler who has accomplished what AJ has despite past history of some fights against credible wrestlers.


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> Makes you wonder, why doesn’t Shane just go off the other turnbuckle. You know, the closer one?


HE could switch turnbuckles, but I get he knows camera placement. IT looks better from the other turnbuckle in relation to the hard camera. 

Why doesn't he drape the guy on the other side or lay them across the whole table like he used to is a better question I guess?


----------



## Mox Girl

Best bits of SD tonight was Dean's match being confirmed and the Total Bellas parodies. Miz & Maryse were absolute gold.


----------



## wwetna1

Mordecay said:


> Punk wrestle Takerin one of Mania 29 main events, he didn't make half of what Taker did


As far as the SD pie shakes up, you got to think it goes 

Cena
Orton
Shane
AJ 
Miz
Wyatt

He is making more than he did working Jericho or working wyatt for sure. And hes prob looking at high 5 to low 6 figures


----------



## TD Stinger

Taroostyles said:


> Yeah that felt like the same thing we've seen for every build to a Shane match since 1999 now.
> 
> AJ looked ridiculous bumping for Shane and his terrible strikes. People can try and spin it any they want but this match should not be happening and to whoever said Shane is a bigger star than AJ, are you insane?
> 
> AJ isn't the Indy darling anymore, look at the crowd and the kids with the P1 merch on. He is the franchise player but will never get that tag from the brass cause he's not one of their creations.


Was it ridiculous when Shawn Michaels fought Vince McMahon at WM 22 and had one of the more entertaining matches of the year?

I didn’t want this match either. But this is still a big match for AJ and his rivalry on Smackdown is the biggest rivalry on Smackdown based on the fact they have dominated the show the past 2 weeks.


----------



## Nicky Midss

TD Stinger said:


> Was it ridiculous when Shawn Michaels fought Vince McMahon at WM 22 and had one of the more entertaining matches of the year?
> 
> I didn’t want this match either. But this is still a big match for AJ and his rivalry on Smackdown is the biggest rivalry on Smackdown based on the fact they have dominated the show the past 2 weeks.


VInce is so far superior than his kids though


----------



## TD Stinger

Nicky Midss said:


> VInce is so far superior than his kids though


In what way? In being an evil bastard, yes. But last I checked just 10 minutes ago, people care about Shane and his daredevil ways.


----------



## BeckyLynch-edYou

the AJ v Shane build has actually been pretty good, like I still think it's a bit of a waste of AJ, but still it feels like a proper rivalry/match up now.


----------



## Hawkke

Mordecay said:


> Those shitty punches fpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalmfpalm
> 
> AJ be thinking "Do I really have to wrestle this guy?"


I think it really needs to be said he lost that "wrestling" card when he signed with Vince, he's a "sports entertainer" now and he was fine with that as it seems. He apparently had no problem with taking the money over "epic workrate showcases". So I don't exactly think he's even a bit as upset about this situation as the fans are acting on his behalf.


----------



## 3ku1

Solid SD. Far better then Raw. Partly due to only 2hours things are Allowed to flow a lot better. Enjoyed mostly all the segments and matches. Miz/Maryse obvious highlight Haha. SD has become the Internet darling. Because they cater to that casual who just wants to be entertained for two hours. And SD offers that more then Raw overall ATM imo. Bliss :mark:. Came out on top. Hopefully heading into Mania her booking remains strong. Enjoyed Wyatt Orton. AJ Shane may not seem a big match. But it we'll delever I think. Same with Wyatt Orton.


----------



## Alright_Mate

Styles vs Shane is missing a stipulation imo, this match is for the casuals who tune in for the likes of Shane and the other oldies, that doesn't mean it should be a normal singles match though. Right now this feud has no intrigue, it feels like another match on the card with zero importance. You need more than the usual Shane spots to hype this match up because right now it's garbage.


----------



## SAMCRO

God i still can't believe AJ is stuck in a match with a guy that only knows how to jump off of stuff and land like a test dummy. The entire match at WM will be Shane swinging a kendo stick, some shitty botched punches and him jumping off of something, thats pretty much everything Shane will be doing. 

What good does AJ beating an old non wrestler at WM do? Shane has lost every feud he's ever been in pretty much, he always does some dumb stunt and then loses, AJ beating him accomplishes nothing, and if by some ridiculous reason Shane defeats AJ it devalues AJ so fucking much. 

So AJ having a great wrestling match at WM and stealing the show is out the door, its just gonna be some spotfest with Shane throwing his body off of shit.

Also if this match turns out to be a regular singles match its gonna be utter shit, Shane desperately needs to be in no dq matches because his only ability is using weapons, if he has to try and wrestle and trade holds its gonna be very ugly.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Cocky AJ is best AJ :mark:

Fantastic match between the Usos and Alpha. Meticulous with the spots and pacing. ****1/2

:lmao Miz and Maryse were fucking dynamite in that skit. Omg. :lol

Breezey Bella :lol

Ok this Miz / Cena thing is the fucking greatest. My face hurts from lol'ing so hard. Jesus. 

:reneelel

I must say, Shane really is giving his all with this feud and match. Bumping like crazy in that beat down, bruised and busted open. I can't even be mad about this match happening anymore.


----------



## Steve Black Man

God that ending was stupid. AJ having to sell those horrible "punches" of Shane's.

And people claim that Smackdown is miles ahead of Raw xD They're both trash!


----------



## SAMCRO

Steve Black Man said:


> God that ending was stupid. AJ having to sell those horrible "punches" of Shane's.
> 
> And people claim that Smackdown is miles ahead of Raw xD They're both trash!


Shane literally punches like a 12 year old who's in his first fight.


----------



## DGenerationMC

All this McMahon/Styles build is making me wish Ambrose was wrestling Shane instead.


----------



## Uptown King

DGenerationMC said:


> All this McMahon/Styles build is making me wish Ambrose was wrestling Shane instead.


Would of made no sense.


----------



## Hawkke

SAMCRO said:


> God i still can't believe AJ is stuck in a match with a guy that only knows how to jump off of stuff and land like a test dummy.


Why don't you ask AJ about why he signed up for WWE when he knew "fuckery" like that happens on the regular? I can bet there's a pretty easy answer. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ It's getting boring seeing fans rage on his behalf when he obviously didn't care.


----------



## ChiTownExtreme

*SmackDown HighLights and After Thoughts - 3/21/17*

-Heel AJ is boring when COMPLETELY SCRIPTED.
-Like all of us, Mauro too can't stand Otunga and is on strike
-Baron Corbin psychology when noticing Ambrose was trash.
-IC title has become completely irrelevant. I nearly forgot Ambrose holds it.
-Breeze as a character is officially un-repairable.
-Cena should have just came to the ring with a shovel because it was that obvious.
-Hopefully the Heel Uso Thugs can attempt to revitalize the tag division.. glad they won the straps.
-Bray Wyatt promo's that are time consuming with no end game aside from talking in circles for no reason still in full effect.
-Shane's offense is abysmal and repetitive. Over it.
-No one wants to see a GOAT face a nearly 50 year old that has had less matches under his belt than years involved in the business.

Rate this show 2/5


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

ChiTownExtreme said:


> *SmackDown HighLights and After Thoughts - 3/21/17*
> 
> -Heel AJ is boring when COMPLETELY SCRIPTED.
> -Like all of us, Mauro too can't stand Otunga and is on strike
> -Baron Corbin psychology when noticing Ambrose was trash.
> -IC title has become completely irrelevant. I nearly forgot Ambrose holds it.
> -Breeze as a character is officially un-repairable.
> -Cena should have just came to the ring with a shovel because it was that obvious.
> -Hopefully the Heel Uso Thugs can attempt to revitalize the tag division.. glad they won the straps.
> -Bray Wyatt promo's that are time consuming with no end game aside from talking in circles for no reason still in full effect.
> -Shane's offense is abysmal and repetitive. Over it.
> -No one wants to see a GOAT face a nearly 50 year old that has had less matches under his belt than years involved in the business.
> 
> Rate this show 2/5


Wait Usos are CHAMPS????? WHY?????? Mania is next week, why give them the strap today, I know they might wanna give American Alpha the title at Mania but the moment will completely fail.

Can we jsut have a seperate team of guys that work the creative for the midcarders. Because the midcard booking in current WWE is absolutely GARBAGE.


----------



## J-B

Pretty good show overall, really liked the Miz/Maryse stuff but Breeze coming out in Nikki gear kinda killed the joke a little. Don't care for Wyatt vs Orton at all, but AJ vs Shane is shaping up nicely in my opinion.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Uptown King said:


> Would of made no sense.


Of course it doesn't, hence the "wish" part.


----------



## SAMCRO

Hawkke said:


> Why don't you ask AJ about why he signed up for WWE when he knew "fuckery" like that happens on the regular? I can bet there's a pretty easy answer. $$$$$$$$$$$$$$ It's getting boring seeing fans rage on his behalf when he obviously didn't care.


His big reason for signing he said was so he could be closer to his family and be able to get to them if an emergency happens, and of course yeah money was another big reason but i'm not just gonna write off every bit of fuckery that happens to him because "He signed up for it". He's AJ fucking Styles, one of the best wrestlers in the world, when wwe does this fuckery with him i'm gonna say shit about it.

Yeah their company has been known to screw people over and give them fuckery, but they should know better than to do it with AJ Styles, that James Ellsworth shit was ridiculous.


----------



## KingBear

Holy wow, Razor Ramon hasn't aged too well lol.


----------



## Simply Flawless

God knows what Bray is doing to Randy about now :booklel


----------



## wwetna1

SAMCRO said:


> His big reason for signing he said was so he could be closer to his family and be able to get to them if an emergency happens, and of course yeah money was another big reason but i'm not just gonna write off every bit of fuckery that happens to him because "He signed up for it". He's AJ fucking Styles, one of the best wrestlers in the world, when wwe does this fuckery with him i'm gonna say shit about it.
> 
> Yeah their company has been known to screw people over and give them fuckery, but they should know better than to do it with AJ Styles, that James Ellsworth shit was ridiculous.


Also because njpw was fucking his back as was said. And to quote Bryan if you don't work there you do not get paid. AJ needed time off 2x and WWE just brought him to tv but gave him house shows off with his licensing and downside money. 

He signed for money, exposure, proximity to family, work load, and he's gotten everything he wanted. He's made money and had the spotlight with Jericho, Reigns, Cena, and now Shane


----------



## Hawkke

SAMCRO said:


> His big reason for signing he said was so he could be closer to his family and be able to get to them if an emergency happens, and of course yeah money was another big reason but i'm not just gonna write off every bit of fuckery that happens to him because "He signed up for it". He's AJ fucking Styles, one of the best wrestlers in the world, when wwe does this fuckery with him i'm gonna say shit about it.
> 
> Yeah their company has been known to screw people over and give them fuckery, but they should know better than to do it with AJ Styles, that James Ellsworth shit was ridiculous.


It's obvious it's not bothering him enough he's taking his ball and running home. As for the "Ellsworth situation" people can't be, *CAN NOT BE* so damned naive to think the "head guy" of TNA and NJPW was going to step into the forefront of overlord Vince's kingdom without eating some shit and taking some base humiliation on the way in to earn his spot. He's probably lucky that was the worst he got, keep that in mind next time you get red faced about it.

I'm not at all sticking for up WWE in this instance, I bloody well run them down with every breath for everything I can to the point some folks probably hate me for it. But this second hand rage for someone getting to live a dream for a second year in a row is getting to where the crocodile tears are starting to drown even me! It's starting to cross into obsessive delusion!


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

AJ being booked to be afraid of Shane.

:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao

Awful segment.


----------



## imthegame19

DGenerationMC said:


> All this McMahon/Styles build is making me wish Ambrose was wrestling Shane instead.


So Shane can beat up on Ambrose? No thanks, his feuds always make him look like a tough guy to feed his ego. He shouldn't be able to get the better of main event full-time wrestlers at all. If he wants to have matches and get beat down most of the time. Then do a big spot, then great. But trying to put him on equal playing field with main event wrestlers is silly. It makes wrestling feel way to fake. Shane should struggle fighting a trained wrestler in James Ellsworth if this was reality. But since he's a McMahon all of the sudden it makes him credible in matches. At least Dean is wrestling a guy who was pushed as a unstoppable force for all of 2016.


----------



## Banez

I'm currently watching SD. First thing that hits on my mind when Bryan says Shane is on his way.. and i'm thinking "why do these people show up LATE for work" Like sure, it's scripted n all but that logic just escapes from me.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Xenoblade said:


> why is everyone dressing up as nikki..


Because everyone wants to be Nikki.


----------



## Ace

I didn't mind the ending. From a kayfabe perspective, Shane > Ambrose. I know its sad but this is the same dude who no sold Brock's F5 and wanted to go toe to toe with him :lmao

The Miz and Maryse were the undisputed MVPs though :sodone

Cena and Nikki got bodied tonight, I really hope they go over as they've carried this entire feud and deserve a moment at WM.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Seeing synchronized finishers from Cena and Nikki continues to make me gag. Miz (and to an extent Maryse) are doing a good job saving this feud. Still, not looking forward to the match, but they're trying to hype it up.

Shane/Styles is ok, but don't have Styles be afraid of him all of a sudden.


----------



## TD Stinger

People keep saying “AJ was afraid of Shane.” Guys, AJ is a slimy heel. Do you really think he wasn’t just going to attack Shane afterwards. And luckily, Shane didn’t fall for the typical babyface trope like an idiot and fall for it.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

TD Stinger said:


> People keep saying “AJ was afraid of Shane.” Guys, AJ is a slimy heel. Do you really think he wasn’t just going to attack Shane afterwards. And luckily, Shane didn’t fall for the typical babyface trope like an idiot and fall for it.


Slimy heel is fine, just don't have him showing doubt after Renee tells him that Shane was in the arena after losing his shit for the past few weeks of being screwed. Styles, should have been like, "Oh, is he? Well, let me go welcome him, personally." Sound like the same smug asshole you were when Shane wasn't there and continue to think Shane is over his head wanting to face you. Sure he was most likely trying to bait him in, but he should have known Shane wasn't going to fall for it, especially after getting his head bashed in through a car window last week.


----------



## Kinjx11

10/10 show

awesome show from start to finish

the Miz is damn good


----------



## Old School Icons

The Miz/Maryse :Rollins

Dare I say Maryse does Nikki better than Nikki herself? 

Really good tag team title match, I think AA are better in the chase than champions anyway so it may do them good. 

Really good ending as well. 

The WWE title match on Smackdown in my eyes is third currently behind AJ/Shane and the mix tag for having attention on it as far as I'm concerned. That feels wrong to me.


----------



## Brock

Miz/Maryse are really knocking it out the park atm.


----------



## Acezwicker

Man The women's division has fallen so much. It was at it's best with Becky at the forfront as top face and Alexa trying to be a actual heel. It went downhill when they elevated Naomi to a top face role around Royal Rumble and Alexa's heelwork regressing by pandering for pops like Kevin Owens frequently did before he was with Jericho.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Styles can try his best but I'm sorry, I still have zero interest in a Shane McMahon match in 2017. 

Tag title change was a mystery, but I'm guessing we'll see another multi-team match at Mania...but then again who is there? They keep burying all the other tag teams out there. Fandango and Breeze could be a good addition but after tonight it's plain to see that they're just used for HAHA comedy effect.

Miz and Maryse were on form as always. They certainly know how to get a rise out of their opponents, and the skits were excellent.

Following a promising start, the build for the WWE Title match has been utterly wretched. Three minute segment this week following a four minute promo last week. These writers are fucking hacks.


----------



## Bazinga

If Uso's/AA had that match last week maybe people would give a sh*t about the tag division.

Both talented teams hurt by sh*t booking. Shame.


----------



## ste1592

Honey Bucket said:


> Following a promising start, the build for the WWE Title match has been utterly wretched. Three minute segment this week following a four minute promo last week. These writers are fucking hacks.


I wonder who the hell in that writing room thinks that a fucking Shane McMahon match deserves three segments per night and the WWE title feud a 5 minute promo.


----------



## Ace

ste1592 said:


> I wonder who the hell in that writing room thinks that a fucking Shane McMahon match deserves three segments per night and the WWE title feud a 5 minute promo.


 I'm an AJ fan and I don't like seeing this happen...

The ego on him won't let him play second fiddle.... dude is booked kayfabe stronger than Ambrose fpalm


----------



## NJPW316

Smackdown - ugh, what happened? After the awesome show they had last week, and all the things they did right, they did everything wrong this week. Last week Styles was an angry, intense, bad-ass - exactly as he should be booked. This week they had him acting like a clownish, cowardly, weakling. It ruined everything he accomplished last week. And after Miz/Maryse killed it last week with a true-life hardcore promo, this week they too were made to look like buffoons. And Orton/Wyatt were basically non-existent. Just a very poorly written episode, IMO.


----------



## Simply Flawless

I look forward to next week's exorcism of Randy Orton:lenny5


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Man, did Ambrose fall real bad. At summerslam, he was on top of the roster, with the title, with lots of tv time/promo time and was doing good. Now, he gets a 2 minute appearance where he just accepts a challenge and goes back to the back. 

And then Shane gets 3 segments. :flabbynsting


----------



## Uptown King

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Man, did Ambrose fall real bad. At summerslam, he was on top of the roster, with the title, with lots of tv time/promo time and was doing good. Now, he gets a 2 minute appearance where he just accepts a challenge and goes back to the back.
> 
> And then Shane gets 3 segments. :flabbynsting


Yeah it sucks how Ambrose isn't getting proper tv time. He should still be a prominent figure on the show and treated better. His last IC title run was not good and so far this run hasn't been good neither. He was better off not winning the belt and leaving it on Miz. A storyline that had potential to be good but was not, and his feud with Corbin could of been good too but not. Hopefully things pick up after WM for him.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Uptown King said:


> Yeah it sucks how Ambrose isn't getting proper tv time. He should still be a prominent figure on the show and treated better. His last IC title run was not good and so far this run hasn't been good neither. He was better off not winning the belt and leaving it on Miz. A storyline that had potential to be good but was not, and his feud with Corbin could of been good too but not. Hopefully things pick up after WM for him.


Really I enjoyed his last IC title reign. It started off great, but I think where it fell was when Ambrose was put into the WWE title reign. 

Like his other midcard reigns, I think the reason why they arent any good is becasue he is always doing something lse and he cant focus on the title. The same was with the US title when the Shield stuff was more important. And the last IC title when the WWE title match was more important. And now, he barely gets TV time so he cant really defend it. It should have stayed on Miz because then every segment Miz does will be about the IC title, Ambrose is always doing something else.

Ambrose is a weird spot where he is too low to win the WWE title but is too high to really care for the IC title. Which makes his title reigns pretty boring.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Uptown King said:


> Storyline wise it makes sense for Shane to want to fight his own fight against Styles and not use anyone else to fight for him. He is a McMahon and they do fight their own battles.


Yeah, but let's say Shane wins at Mania... the following SDL, AJ tries to KILL Shane on live TV because of it.

Shane is taking the beating of his life and then cue Nakamaru? 

Naka doesn't rush down the ramp though.. naw... he takes his time as this is his big debut.

AJ stops in his tracks and watches the spectacle as he's nearly frozen in shock at Shinsuke coming out at that moment. 

They come to blows after a brief stare-down and AJ barely avoids a Kinshasa, before rolling out of the ring for dear life. 

SDL ends.


----------



## chronoxiong

The Miz was one of the main highlights of this week's Smackdown. His impression of Cena was accurate and made me laughed a lot of times too. Maryse was looking hot too as Nikki Bella. Interesting how Nikki got mocked twice in the same show. Sad that Breezango got buried by Cena and Nikki.

Happy for the Usos to win back the Tag Titles from the boring American Alphas. Are the fans really cheering for the Usos again though? What a huge difference a change of attitude and alignment makes for the cousins of Roman Reigns. That Women's match segment was short but I guess they had to cram all the Title contenders into it. And as much as I am not looking forward to AJ/Shane at WM, their segment was pretty cool.


----------



## Mox Girl

One Winged Angel said:


> I didn't mind the ending. From a kayfabe perspective, Shane > Ambrose. I know its sad but this is the same dude who no sold Brock's F5 and wanted to go toe to toe with him :lmao


Huh? I don't get this comparison. What does Shane and Dean even have to do with each other?


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Huh? I don't get this comparison. What does Shane and Dean even have to do with each other?


 Ambrose is a top talent who isn't booked strong, hence I'm confident in saying Shane is kayfabe stronger than him.


----------

